# Kuttersterben an der Ostsee



## TeeHawk (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo!

Musste gerade feststellen, dass die MS Zufriedenheit in Warnemünde anscheinend aufgegeben hat.

_"Achtung!!!

Wegen Vereinsauflösung ist die "Zufriedenheit" in liebevolle Hände abzugeben.

Sie ist ein Kriegsfischereikutter und auf Grund der Bauweise ein ziemlich einzigartiges Schätzchen. Für Fragen rund um`s Schiff steht Herr Thomas Herpich unter der 0172 30 10 879 gern für Kaufinteressenten zur Verfügung"_
Quelle: Webseite www.hochseeangeln-warnemuende.de vom 28.6.18 (wayback machine https://web.archive.org/web/20180628204954/https://www.hochseeangeln-warnemuende.de/)

Wie sieht es denn aktuell in den Häfen aus? Gibt es schon einen Thread, wo die Kutter gelistet werden, die aufgeben bzw. aufgegeben haben?

Erstellt: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=341054


----------



## Meefo 46 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Moin.

Jetzt erst wach geworden schau mal Anlerdemo 

http://www.anglerdemo.de/ 



Gruss Jochen


----------



## TeeHawk (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Jetzt erst wach geworden schau mal Anlerdemo
> 
> http://www.anglerdemo.de/



Das ist mir schon klar. Aber eine Liste der "Kutteraufgaben" habe ich dort auch nicht auf Anhieb gefunden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Aber eine Liste der "Kutteraufgaben" habe ich dort auch nicht auf Anhieb gefunden.



Eine solche Liste werden wir auch nicht veröffentlichen oder kommentieren, alleine zum Schutz der betroffenen Familien. Ich denke dafür haben ALLE Verständnis!


----------



## Gambolputty (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> zum Schutz der betroffenen Familien.



Verstehe es ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz, denn es ist ja kein Geheimnis, welche Kutter leider nicht mehr im Dienst stehen. Und quer durch die Threads wurden hier im Forum viele ja eh bereits erwähnt. Also könnte man sie doch eigentlich auch mal auflisten, oder welche Nachteile hätten die betroffenen Familien davon? LG

(Ich brauche solch eine Liste nicht, mich würden einfach die Gründe interessieren, zum besseren Verständnis)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Dafür gibt es viele Gründe, u.a. wird das dann kommentiert und viele "kennen dann auch die Ursache" für den jeweiligen Betrieb. Da werden dann negative Geschichten von 1997 rausgekramt, Erfahrungen aus meinetwegen 2004 usw.  Das möchten wir vermeiden. Zudem kann es ja auch mögliche Interessenten geben, die eine Chance auf einen Neuanfang verdient haben. Da sind negative Veröffentlichungen nicht hilfreich. 

Wir  mussten in den letzten Monaten viele falsche Informationen von Anglern zum Beispiel bei Facebook zu bestimmten Schiffen öffentlich korrigieren. Es wurde und wird einfach viel Blödsinn geschrieben. Bewusst oder unbewusst können wir nicht beurteilen.

Für uns Angler sind doch die Schiffe interessant, die uns aktuell zum Fisch bringen. Sollte jemand einen bestimmten Kutter buchen wollen, wird er spätestens dann erfahren, dass es den Kutter X nicht mehr gibt. So kann er sich dann einen neuen Lieblingskutter raussuchen. Das geht u.a. unter www.erlebnis-meer.de  . 

Ich sehe also keinen Vorteil oder Bedarf für eine solche Liste. Wir konzentrieren uns in der Öffentlichkeit auf die existierenden Angelkutter und kämpfen für den Erhalt dieser Schiffe.


----------



## Gambolputty (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Danke Dir für die gute und einleuchtende Erklärung. Hab´s jetzt auch verstanden und teile eure Linie. #6


----------



## TeeHawk (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Ich sehe das anders! Ohne zu veröffentlichen welche Kutter aufgegeben haben und welche nicht, kann man sich schlecht eine Übersicht darüber verschaffen, wie schlecht es um die die Angelkutter an der Ostsee steht. Nichts gegen Anglerdemo und ich kann auch Deine Meinung verstehen, aber nur durch Veröffentlichung wird glaube ich auch dem letzten klar, dass es 5 nach 12 ist. Ihr selbst werft ja anderen vor, dass sie die Zahlenwerke nicht kennen oder falsch deuten. Wäre es also vielleicht doch sinnvoll einen Thread zu starten, der die Ostsee-Angelkutter der letzten 5 Jahre auflistet und deren Stati. Die Informationen sind ja nicht geheim.

Bei der MS Zufriedenheit z.B., wird überall (Google) noch davon ausgegangen, dass Touren weiterhin angeboten werden...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Anglerdemo und ich kann auch Deine Meinung verstehen, aber nur durch Veröffentlichung wird glaube ich auch dem letzten klar, dass es 5 nach 12 ist.



Um zu wissen, dass die Angelkutter keine Zukunft in Deutschland haben, brauchen interessierte Personen keine veröffentlichten Listen von aufgebenden Betrieben, sondern nur etwas Hirnschmalz. Die Transparenz ist doch gegeben. Das Problem ist, dass die Politik in Deutschland ganz bewusst auf ein Auslöschen der Angelkutter hinarbeitet. Die wissen ganz genau, was sie da tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Ich denke die Zahlen der Anzahl der Angler zeigen die Rückgänge ausreichend und stellen die Probleme nachvollziehbar dar.


----------



## patrik41 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Fahre schon seit meiner Jugend zur Ostsee um vom Kutter aus zu angeln.
Meine persönliche Meinung hat das Kutter sterben nichts oder wenig mit dem Limit zu tun.
Leute seit doch mal ehrlich zu euch,
wenn der Kutter voll besetzt mit 50 Anglern ist dürfen dort 250 massige Dorsche gefangen werden.
Ganz ehrlich wann passiert das?
Sehr selten weil leider nicht mehr so viel Fisch da ist.
Es ist auch auch richtig das wir Angler den Bestand nicht weg fischen daran sind andere Schuld.
Aber den ganzen Hype um das Backlimit verstehe ich bis heute nicht .
Genau das hat den Angler verunsichert und er geht nicht mehr vom Kutter aus angeln.
Die Demos waren meiner Meinung kontraproduktiv.
Ich weiß jetzt gleich werde ich wieder von allen Seiten beschimpft .....
Aber wir leben ja in einem freien Land .
Am schlimmsten  sind die Leute die noch nie auf der Ostsee zum angeln waren.
Also für mich liegt das Kuttersterben nicht am Backlimit .
Nein, einmal aus oben genannten Gründen aber hauptsächlich liegt es daran das die Ostsee leider Gottes überfischt ist.
Petri Heil

Ach ja Rechtschreibfehler sind für alle Besserwisser.......


----------



## strandlaeufer (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Wieso ist eigentlich die Blauort aus Laboe/Büsum nicht in der Veröffentlichung der Homepage "Erlebnis-Meer"? Eigentlich für mich der beste Kutter.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



patrik41 schrieb:


> Fahre schon seit meiner Jugend zur Ostsee um vom Kutter aus zu angeln.
> Meine persönliche Meinung hat das Kutter sterben nichts oder wenig mit dem Limit zu tun.
> Leute seit doch mal ehrlich zu euch,
> wenn der Kutter voll besetzt mit 50 Anglern ist dürfen dort 250 massige Dorsche gefangen werden.
> ...



Dein Denkfehler ist folgender: Wenn der aus Süddeutschland für 2 Tage anfahrende Angler weiß, dass er pro Tag nur 5 Dorsche mitnehmen darf (das Problem mit den untermaßigen Fischen und der Entnahmepflicht mal ganz außer Acht gelassen), dann kommt er nicht. Der Angler will zumindest theoretisch die Möglichkeit haben, 20 mitzunehmen.

Das Kuttersterben liegt NACHWEISLICH am Baglimit. Schau dir einfach mal den Buchungseinbruch nach Einführung des Baglimits an. Aus meinem Angelverein sind jedes Jahr dutzende Angler hoch an die Ostsee zum Dorschangeln gefahren. Da fährt jetzt kein einziger mehr.


----------



## patrik41 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dein Denkfehler ist folgender: Wenn der aus Süddeutschland für 2 Tage anfahrende Angler weiß, dass er pro Tag nur 5 Dorsche mitnehmen darf (das Problem mit den untermaßigen Fischen und der Entnahmepflicht mal ganz außer Acht gelassen), dann kommt er nicht. Der Angler will zumindest theoretisch die Möglichkeit haben, 20 mitzunehmen.
> 
> Das Kuttersterben liegt NACHWEISLICH am Baglimit. Schau dir einfach mal den Buchungseinbruch nach Einführung des Baglimits an. Aus meinem Angelverein sind jedes Jahr dutzende Angler hoch an die Ostsee zum Dorschangeln gefahren. Da fährt jetzt kein einziger mehr.



Das ist Deine Meinung.
Ich habe eine andere.
es gibt wenige die noch 5 Dorsche fangen .
Baglimit hin oder her .
Die Demos haben nichts gebracht ausser das die Angler verunsichert sind .
Also weiter so mit den Demos #6damit die letzten Kutter auch noch verschwinden.
Das ist meine Meinung .
Petri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Manchmal fehlen sogar mir die Worte...


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



patrik41 schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung.
> Ich habe eine andere.
> ...
> Das ist meine Meinung .
> Petri



;+

Wie heißt es so schön:
"Meinungen sind die größten Feinde der Wahrheit" #6
(stammt leider nicht von mir)

Meine Meinung zu deiner Meinung:
Du warst schon länger nicht mehr Kutter-Angeln, oder?!?|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Um zu wissen, dass die Angelkutter keine Zukunft in Deutschland haben, brauchen interessierte Personen keine veröffentlichten Listen von aufgebenden Betrieben, sondern nur etwas Hirnschmalz. Die Transparenz ist doch gegeben. Das Problem ist, dass die Politik in Deutschland ganz bewusst auf ein Auslöschen der Angelkutter hinarbeitet. Die wissen ganz genau, was sie da tun.



 Arbeiten Sie gezielt darauf hin, oder  nehmen Sie in Kauf,  das die Angelkutter  ihrer Existenz beraubt werden?

Ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied.

Eine Vereinigung, Gruppe, Interessengemeinschaft, welche sich um die Belange der Angler kümmert, und ausschließlich um diese, tut not!


----------



## patrik41 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Manchmal fehlen sogar mir die Worte...



Ein Baglimit bringt den Dorsch nicht wieder zurück .....
Aber es muss was getan werden sonst war es das für den Dorsch .


----------



## Hybrid (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Verehrter Patriik41,


das ist einfach: die Denke der Angler muss wegen des baglimits doch wie folgt sein: nach 5 Dorschen von Mindestmaß 38cm ist Schluß mit Angeln - dafür fährt doch kein Mensch raus und erst recht nicht mehrere hundert Kilometer hin :-(.


----------



## patrik41 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Verehrter Patriik41,
> 
> 
> das ist einfach: die Denke der Angler muss wegen des baglimits doch wie folgt sein: nach 5 Dorschen von Mindestmaß 38cm ist Schluß mit Angeln - dafür fährt doch kein Mensch raus und erst recht nicht mehrere hundert Kilometer hin :-(.



Vor dem Baglimit war das Kutterfischen schon rückläufig weil vom Kutter kaum noch Dorsch gefangen wurde .


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hi Patrik,
die Fänge sind gut und seit Einführung des Baglimits habe ich das immer voll ausgeschöpft und ich bin ganz bestimmt nicht der geilste Kutterangler der Ostsee. Die Fänge waren 2016 eher mäßig aber 2018 wird sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi Patrik,
> die Fänge sind gut und seit Einführung des Baglimits habe ich das immer voll ausgeschöpft und ich bin ganz bestimmt nicht der geilste Kutterangler der Ostsee. Die Fänge waren 2016 eher mäßig aber 2018 wird sehr gut gefangen.



So isses, es gab und gibt schon länger gute und schlechte Jahre.
Und so einfach wie Patrik es schreibt ist es nicht, das 250 Dorsche von 50 Anglern gefangen werden.
Die Wahrheit liegt meistens dazwischen, oder ganz überspitzt fangen einige 10 oder mehr, andere gar nichts. (Selbst oft genug erlebt, sogar wenn man direkt nebeneinander steht).Deshalb fällt diese Bilanz in der Praxis zumeist etwas anders aus.

Alles weitere kann man sehr schön den *belegbaren Fakten *von *Anglerdemo* entnehmen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



patrik41 schrieb:


> Ein Baglimit bringt den Dorsch nicht wieder zurück .....
> .



Damit hast du recht!#6:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## yukonjack (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Die Bellybootfahrer sind Schuld. Die fangen den Kutteranglern alles weg. Wenn ich sehe was uns Anglern heute als HOCHSEEANGELN verkauft wird verstehe ich jeden Angler wenn er nicht mehr kommt.


----------



## mefofänger (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



patrik41 schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung.
> Ich habe eine andere.
> es gibt wenige die noch 5 Dorsche fangen .
> Baglimit hin oder her .
> ...


#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## hagel21 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Ich denke das den Leuten besser mitgeteilt und erklärt werden muss dass nach 5 Dorschen das gesamte angeln nicht eingestellt werden muss. Sondern auf Plattfische  Wittlinge usw. weiter geangelt wird und
diese Fischarten unbegrenzt mitgenommen werden  können. Oft heißt es schließlich auch in den Annoncen
Hochseefischen und nicht Dorsch angeln! 
Unabhängig davon muss ich dem Kollegen recht geben
der da sagt, nicht alle Angler auf den Kutter fangen fűnf
maßige Dorsche, dies war war vor zwanzig Jahre schon so und das ist heute so. 
Ihr wisst ja, wenn der Elefant nicht Tennis spielen kann dann liegt es an den Turnschuhen!! 
Hagel


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

@Patrick41, 
sehr wahrscheinlich wird es bald ein Tötungs*ge*bot für untermaßige Dorsche geben, diese werden voll ins Limit gezählt, dürfen aber nicht verwertet werden.
Was glaubst Du? wieviel Kutter werden dann noch fahren können ?

Ich sags Dir: keine, weil folgerichtig dann das Angeln auf Dorsch verboten wird. (So war es beim Wolfsbarsch auch)


----------



## yukonjack (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Musste gerade feststellen, dass die MS Zufriedenheit in Warnemünde anscheinend aufgegeben hat.
> 
> ...


Das war doch deine Ausgangsfrage. Einfach selber einen Thread erstellen und jeder kann seinen Senf dazu geben. Warum es den einen oder anderen Dampfer nicht mehr gibt ist doch völlig egal.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



hagel21 schrieb:


> Ich denke das den Leuten besser mitgeteilt und erklärt werden muss dass nach 5 Dorschen das gesamte angeln nicht eingestellt werden muss. Sondern auf Plattfische Wittlinge usw. weiter geangelt wird und
> diese Fischarten unbegrenzt mitgenommen werden können. Oft heißt es schließlich auch in den Annoncen
> Hochseefischen und nicht Dorsch angeln!
> Unabhängig davon muss ich dem Kollegen recht geben
> ...



_Ich würde das küstennahes Angler verarschen auf der Ostsee nennen._


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



patrik41 schrieb:


> Aber den ganzen Hype um das Backlimit verstehe ich bis heute nicht .
> Genau das hat den Angler verunsichert und er geht nicht mehr vom Kutter aus angeln.
> Die Demos waren meiner Meinung kontraproduktiv.
> (...)
> ...



Ich denke das Baglimit ist sehr wohl hauptverantwortlich für die Einbrüche im Angeltourismus, zumindest sprechen die Zahlen - genauer die Statistiken der Hafenämter - eine sehr deutliche Sprache. Es sei denn, die Angler bleiben seit 01.Janaur 2017 zufälligzeitgleich mit der Einführung des Baglimit aus anderen Gründen weg. Das halte ich persönlich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. So sind übrigend auch die Demos erst später veranstaltet worden und der Schwerpunkt lag nicht auf dem Baglimit, sondern auf dem Angelverbot in Teilen des Fehmarnbelt. So viel dann dazu, wie sehr Du Dich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast...Aber ich frage Dich trotzdem, was Du denn getan hast bzw. gegen diese anglerfeindliche Politik machen würdest, außer hier im Internet solche - zudem auch noch falschen - Parolen rauszuhauen?

Die Ostsee ist überfischt, ja das stimmt, Aber sind wir Angler dafür verantwortlich?



patrik41 schrieb:


> Ein Baglimit bringt den Dorsch nicht wieder zurück .....
> Aber es muss was getan werden sonst war es das für den Dorsch .



Die Politik muss die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen 1:1 umsetzen! Zudem müsste der Beifang nicht mehr über Bord gekippt werden. Der Beifang der Fischer - der illegal entsorgt wird - ist höher, als die Anglerfänge im Jahr 2017...



patrik41 schrieb:


> Die Demos haben nichts gebracht ausser das die Angler verunsichert sind .
> Also weiter so mit den Demos #6damit die letzten Kutter auch noch verschwinden.



Ich habe bereits oben versucht, Dir das zu erklären. Bitte teile mir doch die Gründe mit, warum die Demos gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt die Angler beim baglimit verunsichert haben? Die Berichte im Internet - häufig mit falschen Inhalten - oder in den Fachzeitschriften zur Einführung des Baglimit sind also nicht schuld, nur die Demos gegen das Angelverbot? 

Gerne darfst Du uns jetzt Deine Vorschläge unterbreiten, wie der Angeltourismus gerettet werden kann. Wir sind echt gespannt, denn wir warten auf DIE LÖSUNG!



hagel21 schrieb:


> Ich denke das den Leuten besser mitgeteilt und erklärt werden muss dass nach 5 Dorschen das gesamte angeln nicht eingestellt werden muss. Sondern auf Plattfische  Wittlinge usw. weiter geangelt wird und
> diese Fischarten unbegrenzt mitgenommen werden  können. Oft heißt es schließlich auch in den Annoncen
> Hochseefischen und nicht Dorsch angeln!



Also über 90% der Angler auf den Kuttern wollen hauptsächlich Dorsch angeln, d.h. mal eine Plattfischtour ist ok, aber auf Dauer soll es Dorsch sein. 

Übrigens ist es rechtlich nicht ganz richtig, was Du schreibst. An den typischen Dorschangelplätzen darfst Du nicht mit "typischen" Dorschködern weiterangeln, also nix mit Wattwurm auf Wittling, wenn Du das Baglimit erreicht hast. So sieht und verbietet es das Ministerium, nachzulesen auf der Homepage vom Melund. 



yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe was uns Anglern heute als HOCHSEEANGELN verkauft wird verstehe ich jeden Angler wenn er nicht mehr kommt.



Das erkläre uns doch mal bitte!



yukonjack schrieb:


> _Ich würde das küstennahes Angler verarschen auf der Ostsee nennen._



Wie müsste Angeln denn ablaufen, damit es nicht mehr küstennahes Angler verarschen wäre...?


----------



## Wegberger (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hallo,


aus meiner Sicht ist ausschließlich die psychologische Wirkung des Baglimits schuld.

Egal was tatsächlich gefangen wird, alleine die Einschränkung nach 5 Dorschen einzupacken .... ist das entscheidene Hinderniss, einen Kutter zu buchen.

Könnte ich 20 fangen und komme mit einem nach Hause, war es ein schöner Tag auf See und das Glück war einem nicht hold.

 Muss ich nach 5 aufhören ... fahre ich erst gar nicht. #c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



bastido schrieb:


> Es nötigt mir immer wieder höchsten Respekt ab, womit und mit wem Du Dich hier in aller Ruhe auseinander setzt. Eigentlich ist das ja was für die legendäre Hutschnur.




Manchmal reicht nicht einmal "eine Nacht darüber zu schlafen"...Deshalb dauert es machmal auch mit meiner Antwort ein wenig |rolleyes


----------



## uwe Leu (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hallo Du hast Dir sehr viel Mühe gemacht mit Deinem Beitrag,
und ich kann Dir nur beipflichten, wir sind von Geisteskranken regiert, die sich an den normalen Bürgern austoben.
In Sachen Naturschutz meinen heutige Schwachköpfe die wir Steuerzahler und Angelbeitragszahler finanzieren, § 1 den Ausschluss des Menschen.
Wir haben seit Jahrhunderten eine Naturlandschaft jetzt wollen einige Urwälder.
Ja es ist schon ekelhaft wenn Menschen raus bekommen, wie sie mit Protest und Erpressung besser Leben können als mit ehrlicher Arbeit.
Da blasen Luxusliner den Dreck raus und die Dieselfahrer werden sanktioniert, da schleppen Fangschiffe mit übelsten Methoden im Meer und der Angler mit seiner Rute wird sanktioniert.
Danke für Deinen Artikel.
Petri Heil.
Uwe aus MV


----------



## yukonjack (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Es gab mal eine Zeit, da fuhren die Kutter mindestens 2,5Std bis zum ersten Halt auf die Ostsee.(heute 45Minuten). 
Es gab mal eine Zeit, da brauchte man 80-120gr. Pilker(heute 20-30gr.Jig Köpfe, bin gespannt wann die ersten Kopfruten an Bord auftauchen)
Es gab mal eine Zeit, da wurde eine ganze Familie von einem Dorsch satt(heute wird über einen 40er Dorsch gejubelt und nach dem Gaff geschrien)
Das nennt sich heute HOCHSEEANGELN
Und, für mich pers. wäre die Fangbegrenzung kein Grund nicht mehr zu kommen aber ich habe einfach das Gefühl mein Geld aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. 
OT. komme gerade aus Dänemark, 7 Dorsche der schwerste 10kg, der leichteste reicht an mindestens 14 Tagen im Monat zum Aushang am Baltic Eingang.
 Gute Nacht


----------



## aesche100 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Sehr toll


----------



## scripophix (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Mein Verein überdenkt gerade die Anschaffung eines eigenen Kutters auf der Ostsee.

An der Börse heisst es ja: Kaufen, wenn die Kanonen donnern.

Und bei den Kuttern donnert es derzeit kräftig.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Manchmal reicht nicht einmal "eine Nacht darüber zu schlafen"...Deshalb dauert es machmal auch mit meiner Antwort ein wenig |rolleyes


Frag mal Thomas oder Herbert nach "der Spiegel-Methode" von Ex-Mod Ralle :m


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/ungewisses-fahrwasser-id20544312.html


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



patrik41 schrieb:


> *Meine persönliche Meinung* hat das Kutter sterben nichts oder wenig mit dem Limit zu tun.
> [...]
> Aber den ganzen Hype um das *Back*limit verstehe ich bis heute nicht .
> Genau das hat den Angler verunsichert und er geht nicht mehr vom Kutter aus angeln.
> ...


Keine Ahnung, warum du dich für deinen Kommentar schon direkt mehrfach rechtfertigst (und warum auch immer jemandem das Backen untersagt sein soll - kleiner Spaß)... deine Meinung kannst du haben, wie du möchtest. Die hat allerdings nicht viel mit der Realität gemeinsam. Wie du bereits erkannt hast, haben die paar Kutter mit Anglern wenig Schuld daran, dass der Bestand derart zurückgeht und das ganze Verbot ist eine nicht tragbare Beschneidung der Angelei und des Tourismus. Da ist es selbsterklärend, dass man dagegen vorgeht, den Mund auf macht und auf die Straße geht. 

Schlechte Fänge sorgen natürlich dafür, dass einige Besucher weg bleiben. Aber auch jeder Fänger weiß (oder glaubt), dass es auch bessere Zeiten gibt und so wird es unter einem schlechten Tag oder Jahr verbucht. Die Bestätigung haben wir doch gerade jetzt, ich höre an jeder Ecke von massig Fängen auf Kutter, Kleinbooten und sogar Bellys. Demnach müssten die Besucher ja jetzt auch wieder mehr werden. Werden sie aber nicht, denn der normale Tourist - ein großer Faktor - wird nicht so viel Geld dafür ausgeben, nur 5 Fische fangen zu dürfen. Ob er am Ende 1 oder 2 Fische fängt, spielt keine Rolle. Er kann von vorne herein nicht mehr fangen und Menschen rechnen nun Mal gerne den Wert dagegen. 1 - 2 Nächte, Restaurant, Einkauf im Angelladen, Gebühr auf dem Kutter, Sprit und das ganze dann gegen maximal 5 Dorsche gerechnet. Da ist der Hummer ja ein Schnapper gegen. Das möchte keiner. 

Es geht auch keiner Lotto spielen (obwohl jeder weiß, eh nie zu gewinnen), wenn man am Ende nur 1000€ gewinnen kann. #c



patrik41 schrieb:


> Ein Baglimit bringt den Dorsch nicht wieder zurück .....
> Aber es muss was getan werden sonst war es das für den Dorsch .


Das dieser Beitrag keinen Sinn ergibt, müsstest du auch selbst erkennen. Du sagst auf einer Seite, dass das Baglimit nichts bringt, rechtfertigst diesen aber im selben Atemzug damit, dass etwas getan werden muss.... Merkste selbst? Wenn man etwas tun muss, dann aber doch bitte nicht was falsches.


Das Baglimit ist ein Fehler und den sollten weder wir Angler, noch die Kutter und der Tourismus hinnehmen. Da werden Menschen für etwas beschnitten und ganzen Existenzen gefährdet, von Menschen die von der Thematik keine Ahnung haben... da schaut man nicht einfach zu und da bin ich einfach Dankbar das es die Anglerdemo gibt, die nicht nur für ein gutes Image sorgt, sondern auch dafür, dass es in den Köpfen der Menschen - die sich nicht so gut auskennen - ankommt. 


P.S. Auch wenn du es nicht glauben magst. Du musst dich nur umschauen oder nachfragen. Frage Mal die Leute, die jedes Jahr nach Heiligen Hafen gefahren sind und ihren jährlichen Urlaub mit den Kumpels gemacht haben, warum diese nicht mehr da sind. Die Antwort wird in fast allen Fällen das Baglimit sein. Das ist ein Fakt und nicht eine Meinung.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



zander67 schrieb:


> Die Demos haben suggeriert, dass es sich um die Ostsee und speziell Fehmarn um ein Krisengebiet für Angler handelt.
> Ursächlich nicht, aber unterstützend.


Und was ist die Ostsee seit Baglimit, Angelverbotszonen, drohender Abknüppelpflicht für Untermassige,...
ein Krisengebiet für Angler!

Aber unsere Verbands-Jubelperser sehen wie immer natürlich den Boten als den Bösewicht, nicht die Ursache.



zander67 schrieb:


> Hat aber nur am Rande mit dem Kuttersterben zu tun.
> Belly-boote, Kleinbootvermietung und ein verändertes Reiseverhalten haben sicher auch einen Einfluss.


DAS erklärt dann auch das Qualitäts-Niveau der anderen Aussagen :m #6


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Das war doch deine Ausgangsfrage. Einfach selber einen Thread erstellen und jeder kann seinen Senf dazu geben. Warum es den einen oder anderen Dampfer nicht mehr gibt ist doch völlig egal.




Erstellt: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=341054


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Zeit, da fuhren die Kutter mindestens 2,5Std bis zum ersten Halt auf die Ostsee.(heute 45Minuten).
> Es gab mal eine Zeit, da brauchte man 80-120gr. Pilker(heute 20-30gr.Jig Köpfe, bin gespannt wann die ersten Kopfruten an Bord auftauchen)
> Es gab mal eine Zeit, da wurde eine ganze Familie von einem Dorsch satt(heute wird über einen 40er Dorsch gejubelt und nach dem Gaff geschrien)
> Das nennt sich heute HOCHSEEANGELN
> ...



Schon interessant Dein Beitrag, denn er zeigt doch, dass Du wenig von der Problematik verstehst.


Die Kutter haben gesetzliche Vorschriften, so zum Beispiel die EU  Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie seit gut 20 Jahren. Die besagt, dass Kutter nur noch maximal 10 Seemeilen rausfahren dürfen. Hierzu wird jedoch ein - logischerweise mit extremen finanziellen Aufwand verbunden - zweiter Steuermann mit Patent benötigt. Ist dieser nicht vorhanden, so darf das Schiff nur 5 Seemeilen von der Küste entfernt fahren. Es gibt weiterhin Schiffe, die die Voraussetzung des zweiten Steuermanns erfüllen. Der Befriff Hochseeangeln kommt aus einer Zeit vor dieser Regelung und zwar steckt dort der Begriff "Hohe See" drin. "Hohe See" bedeutet grundsätzlich außerhalb der Küstenmeere und AWZ, also außerhalb der 200 Seemeilengrenze. Dort ist meineswissens nach noch nie ein Hochseeangelschiff hingefahren, sondern früher nur außerhab der 12 Seemeilenzone (also außerhalb der Küstengewässer). Der Begriff "Hohe See" bezieht sich in der Regel eher auf die Bauweise der Schiffe, denn die sind vom Ursprung her für die Fahrt in die Gebiete der "Hohen See" ausgelegt.

Ich freue mich, dass Du 7 Dorsche gefangen hast. Entweder auf mehrere Tage verteilt oder Du hast demnach in Dänemark entweder gegen das Baglimit verstoßen oder einen Kutter im Kattegat oder in der Nordsee für Deine Angeltour gewählt und hast mit Deiner Planung vermutlich bewusst einen Kutter außerhalb der westlichen Ostsee  gewählt, um das (sinnlose!) Baglimit zu umgehen. Das merkst Du selber, oder? 

Übrigens sind Fänge von Dorschen über 5 Kg auch heute noch in der Ostsee an der Tagesordnung. Sicherlich sind solche Dorsche das "i- Tüpfelchen" auf einer Hochseeangeltour, nämlich so wie kapitale Fische bei jeder Angeltour den besonderen Reiz ausmachen, egal ob Zander, Hecht oder halt Dorsch. Grundsätzlich sollen wir aber auch die Angler respektieren, die sich an geltendes Gesetz halten und massige Fsche verwerten. Übrigens sind auch heute Gewichte von 80g bis 120 g häufig notwendig und werden gefischt. Ob man es muss? Abhängig von vielen Faktoren, denn es gilt natürlich "so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig". So habe ich auch schon 5 Kg Dorsche auf 30g Köder an der Spinnrute gefangen, echt ein Erlebnis und für mich geiler, als an der schweren Pilkrute. Aber auch da respektiere ich den Angler, der lieber schwerer angelt. 




zander67 schrieb:


> Die Demos haben suggeriert, dass es sich um die Ostsee und speziell Fehmarn um ein Krisengebiet für Angler handelt.
> Ursächlich nicht, aber unterstützend.



Kannst Du diese Aussage mit Fakten belegen oder ist das nur Dein persönliches Empfinden, da Du Dich nicht ausreichend informiert hast?

Ich wiederhole gerne noch einmal, dass die Zahlen seit 01. Januar 2017 mit Einführung des Baglimit eingebrochen sind. Zudem Zeitpunkt um über 50%. Wir haben die erste Demo im April abgehalten und seitdem - wir klären ja auch umfassend über die Verbote und Einschränkungen im Rahmen unserer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf - hat sich der Rückgang stabilisiert bzw. aktuell können wir sogar eine vorsichtige positive Entwicklung verzeichnen. Sicherlich auch durch die von uns ins Leben gerufenen Homepage www.erlebnis-meer.de , die ein steigenendes Interesse verzeichnet. Diese Aussagen können wir mit Zahlen belegen und somit eine Schuld an den Demos klar widerlegen! Aber Du darfst uns gerne mit Fakten vom Gegenteil überzeugen- ich bitte sogar drum. Dann würde ich meine Arbeit sofot überdenken und darauf reagieren!



zander67 schrieb:


> Hat aber nur am Rande mit dem Kuttersterben zu tun.
> Belly-boote, Kleinbootvermietung und ein verändertes Reiseverhalten haben sicher auch einen Einfluss.



Das ist ein Punkt, der sicherlich richtig ist. Kleinboote haben einen enormen Zulauf, die Freigabe von 15PS ohne Führerscheinpflicht hat der Nachfrage einen zusätzlichen Schub gegeben. Das sehe ich doch regelmäßig, wenn ich auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin. Nicht umsonst gibt es mittlerweile lange Wartelisten für Liegeplätze an der Ostsee, der Ausbau von Slipanlagen und die Erweiterung der Bootsflotten. Aber die Zunahme der Angler spiegelt nicht das Verhältnis der Rückgänge auf den Kuttern wieder. Es sind also Angler "verloren gegangen" und das liegt in erster Linie am Baglimit!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es ist mein persönliches Empfinden und scheinbar nicht nur meins.
> 
> VG



Es ist ja die Realität, aber was hat das mit den Demos zu tun, wie Du geschrieben hast????


----------



## yukonjack (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schon interessant Dein Beitrag, denn er zeigt doch, dass Du wenig von der Problematik verstehst.
> 
> 
> Die Kutter haben gesetzliche Vorschriften, so zum Beispiel die EU Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie seit gut 20 Jahren. Die besagt, dass Kutter nur noch maximal 10 Seemeilen rausfahren dürfen. Hierzu wird jedoch ein - logischerweise mit extremen finanziellen Aufwand verbunden - zweiter Steuermann mit Patent benötigt. Ist dieser nicht vorhanden, so darf das Schiff nur 5 Seemeilen von der Küste entfernt fahren. Es gibt weiterhin Schiffe, die die Voraussetzung des zweiten Steuermanns erfüllen. Der Befriff Hochseeangeln kommt aus einer Zeit vor dieser Regelung und zwar steckt dort der Begriff "Hohe See" drin. "Hohe See" bedeutet grundsätzlich außerhalb der Küstenmeere und AWZ, also außerhalb der 200 Seemeilengrenze. Dort ist meineswissens nach noch nie ein Hochseeangelschiff hingefahren, sondern früher nur außerhab der 12 Seemeilenzone (also außerhalb der Küstengewässer). Der Begriff "Hohe See" bezieht sich in der Regel eher auf die Bauweise der Schiffe, denn die sind vom Ursprung her für die Fahrt in die Gebiete der "Hohen See" ausgelegt.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Und zu deiner Beruhigung, es war eine Tour auf der Nordsee. Ein guter Tag was die Größe , ein schlechter was die Menge und Vielfalt betrifft.



Ich mag es falsch interpretieren, aber ich lese daraus, dass es Dir um die Menge an gefangenen Fisch geht und Du deshalb auf die Nordsee ausweichst und das Baglimit somit umgehst? 



Demnach unterstreicht die Aussage für mich einmal mehr, dass das (sinnlose!) Baglimit die Ursache für den Rückgang ist- und nicht die Demos etc...


----------



## Wegberger (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hallo,


wahnsin, was hier abläuft.

Nicht unsere selbsternannten Interessenvertreter der Verbände, die seit Jahren pennen und ihren Job nicht machen sind Schuld an der Misere .... sondern Angeldemo mit seinem Kampf.

 Da muss man schon ganz schön lange ist der Sonne stehen .... um so verquert denken zu können.


Oder wird hier etwa im Auftrag von H.-K. eine neue Legende gestrickt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung, haben die Demos das sowieso schon negative Empfinden bei *einigen* Anglern noch verstärkt



Wir hätten also die Angler an die Küste locken und erst an Bord der Kutter die gültige Fangbegrenzung bekanntgeben sollen? Dann wären die wieder gekommen? Oder sollten die Angler dann auch noch unbewusst gegen das Baglimit verstoßen?

Wir hätten also die Kleinbootangler in die Verbotszone fahren lassen und erwischen lassen sollen? Dann wären die wieder gekommen?

Ich kann doch die Angeltouristen nicht verarschen!

Oder hätten wir wie die Verbände alle Verbote und Beschränkungen einfach hinnehmen und akzeptieren sollen? 

@Wegberger: DANKE! Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass hier gerade Verbandler aktiv werden und Anglerdemo angegriffen wird. Das passt zu den seit Wochen kursierenden Gerüchten. Aber auch dazu bei Zeiten mehr...

Das kann nicht nur an den Temperaturen liegen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Moin Lars.

Ich bewundere deine Geduld im umgang mit Leuten die es nicht 

verstehen wollen.

Natura 2000 Gebiete gibt es Bundesweit und die Ausweitung 

selbiger kann jederzeit Erfolgen.

Und trotzdem gibt es Leute die es nicht verstehen wollen.

Ich sage mal Hopfen und Malz ist da verloren.


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hi, 
Lars mach weiter so! 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Mischung aus Halbwissen und Halbwahrheiten besonders gefährlich ist. 
Die Anglerdemo war und ist richtig. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Angler aufgrund der Demonstration weggeblieben sind. Ddadurch ist das Problem auch an die breite Öffentlichkeit gelangt und man könnte Lars dadurch nur den Vorwurf machen, dass er dafür gesorgt hat, dass potentielle Kutterangler besser informiert wurden. Meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach wirkt sich das Baglimit erheblich fataler als die FFH Gebiete aus. Schließlich ist 2018 nicht der fehlende Dorsch das Problem. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Ich denke auch, das die Betroffenen, Kapitäne der Angelkutter, Angelausrüster wie Dieter Eisele, Angelläden und Hotels sich die sinkenden Umsatzzahlen mit Inkrafttreten des Baglimits nicht aus den Fingern saugen. Aussagen hierzu finden sich genug im Netz.
Oder stellen die sich alle vor die Kameras und lügen??? Warum sollten sie? Anglerdemo ist wichtig und wird immer wichtiger. Sie sind offensichtlich die einzige echte Interessenvertretung, die wir noch haben...


----------



## Heilbutt (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ...Die Anglerdemo war und ist richtig. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Angler aufgrund der Demonstration weggeblieben sind...



Doch, das kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. 
Aber eben genau deswegen weil Anglerdemo die Tatsachen / Mißstände bekannt gemacht hat!

Sonst wären sicherlich ein paar Angler mehr zwar angereist, hätten dann aber umso mehr doof geschaut wenn man ihnen erklärt hätte das bei 3 bzw. 5 Dorschen finito ist.|bigeyes

Klar - der Zimmervermieter hätte nochmal sein Geld verdient - letztmalig...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Oder wird hier etwa im Auftrag von H.-K. eine neue Legende gestrickt?



Den Gedanken habe ich auch#d
Ich finde, es riecht gewaltig danach#c


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Das Motto "Gegner so lange mit Scheixe bewerfen, bis was haften bleibt" is ja kein Novum....

Hatten wir ja schon mal im Forum - und als festgestellt wurde dass man so nicht zum Ziel kommt wurden Thomas und Heinz Peter vors Gericht gezerrt #d


----------



## yukonjack (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich mag es falsch interpretieren, aber ich lese daraus, dass es Dir um die Menge an gefangenen Fisch geht und Du deshalb auf die Nordsee ausweichst und das Baglimit somit umgehst?
> 
> Wenn es mir um Menge gehen würde hätte ich die letzten 20 Touren sicher nicht mehr gemacht. Aber nur noch im Kindergarten fischen? ne keinen Bock mehr drauf.
> 
> Demnach unterstreicht die Aussage für mich einmal mehr, dass das (sinnlose!) Baglimit die Ursache für den Rückgang ist- und nicht die Demos etc...



 Natürlich ist das Baglimit genauso sinnvoll wie ein Kropf. Es ist für mich aber nicht der Hauptgrund für den Rückgang der Besucherzahlen bei Euch. Es ist eher die Qualität der  Fänge.  Eure Arbeit in allen Ehren, Ihr werdet nicht viel erreichen. Leider.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Eure Arbeit in allen Ehren, Ihr werdet nicht viel erreichen. Leider.



Wir werden die Klage gewinnen, ansonsten hätte ich mir die Aufgabe nicht angetan. 

Ohne die gegensätzige Arbeit der Verbände wären wir beim Baglimit vermutlich schon einen Schritt weiter, denn zur Zeit diskutieren wir mit manchen Entscheidern, warum wir als einzige "Anglervertretung" so rigoros die Abschaffung des Baglimit fordern. Meine spontane Antwort war in dem Gespräch "weil wir die eizige Anglervertetung sind und anscheinend nur wir verstanden haben, dass ein Baglimit sinnlos und nicht zu sanktionieren ist. Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen sind deutlich drastischer, als der Vorteil für die Bestände. Die Umverteilung der Quoten geschieht ohne Berücksichtigung der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung der Fischerei". Übrigens haben die Verbände auch beim Angelverbot ziemlich versagt und eventuell wäre es ja gar nicht soweit gekommen! Dieses Versagen war doch der Impuls für die Gründung der Initiative Anglerdemo.

Fakt ist doch, dass der DAFV sich weiterhin für eine Beibehaltung des Baglimit einsetzt und die anderen Verbände an den Küsten schweigen oder gar noch größeren Blödsinn fordern (Agenda 45-0-10). Und wo sind die Verbände beim Angelverbot? Das große Schweigen.... Unterstützung von Anglerdemo?


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Was stimmt denn nicht mit der Qualität der Fänge?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yukonjack (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nicht mit der Qualität der Fänge?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk



Menge Größe Vielfalt.


----------



## smithie (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



zander67 schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass dadurch vielleicht ein paar Angler weniger kommen, ist halt so.
> 
> VG


"Ist halt so"?
"vielleicht kommen ein paar weniger Angler, ist halt so."


Immer schön schwammig meine Meinung als Fakt hinstellen, nicht, dass mich am Ende noch jemand darauf festnagelt...


Wollen wir noch mehr die Gerüchteküche anheizen? #c


Ich behaupte, dass Anglerdemo den Rückgang in den Buchungszahlen deutlich abgeschwächt hat durch eine "jetzt erst Recht" Reaktion!




Die Alternative ist ja nahezu absurd: nicht kämpfen und anstatt dessen "vielleicht" (um beim Gerüchte-Geschwurbel zu bleiben) 1-3 Angler mit der Demo nicht zu verschrecken??


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Moin, 
Lars mach weiter so! Ihr habt alles richtig gemacht.#6


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Das Kuttersterben ist ja schon seit zig Jahrzehnten - die negativen Gründe sind ja bekannt, Kutterauflagen, Fischbestände, Fangbeschränkungen Preis. Ich kennen noch Zeiten, da lebte z.B. das Städtchen Mastholm an der Schlei in Deutschland von den Hochseefahrten der Angler -zig Angelkutter lagen da und die Angler hatten in den Privathäuser am Wochenende geschlafen - einer vor Ort organisierte das. Diese Zeiten sind ja vorbei. 
Wenn heute noch ein Boot da liegt, können die Angler froh sein - werden sie aber beschnitten durch Fangquoten oder was auch immer - wer will dann noch fahren.

Solch eine Kahn, der kostet ja richtiges Geld und muss auch reichlich einfahren, damit der Eigner sich ein Botterbrot leisten kann, denn die Angler möchten viel Fisch fangen aber wenig für eine Fahrt bezahlen - so kenne ich sie - habe zig Jahre Schiffe gechartert für Angelfahrten. Als die Fangbeschränkung in Norwegen angeführt wurde - da ist der Tourismus förmlich zusammen gebrochen - da es sich für einen Angler nicht mehr lohnte - da geht es nicht mehr um die Angelei - da muss was bei rumkommen sonst lohnt es sich nicht. So ist das auch beim Kutter, hinzu kommt, daß Kutter förmlich, wenn der Angler nichts gefangen hat,  kaputt gepostet werden - lief nichts usw. klar, weil sie angeschlagen waren und bei der Fahrt nur die Toilette im Arm hatten. Ich hasse es, wenn einer kaum Erfolg hat und dann den Kahn platt postet, dieses passiert ja auch hier im Anglerboard, der solch sich mal selbst durchleuchten ob er Ahnung hat und auch Angeln kann bzw. die Seefahrt vertragen kann.


----------



## Wegberger (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hallo,


wenn man das Kuttersterben inhaltlich und alleinig mit Angeldemo in den Zusammenhang bringt oder die Mär vom Überfischen durch Angler anführt, ist das unfair und niederträchtig ....weil man die anderen 99,999 % der Gründe (aus meiner Sicht) nicht ins Feld führt.


Und jetzt frage ich mich, warum wohl?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



zander67 schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.
> 
> Ich schreibe:
> 
> _Nach meiner Meinung, haben die Demos das sowieso schon negative Empfinden bei *einigen* Anglern noch verstärkt._



Du hast auch geschrieben, dass die Demos zwar nicht ursächlich, aber unterstützend für den Rückgang sind. 

Deshalb war ja meine Frage, ob das Dein persönliches Empfinden ist oder Du diese Aussage mit Fakten belegen kannst. Wir - die Initiative Anglerdemo - können halt mit Zahlen belegen, dass der Einbruch vor der ersten Demo größer war und aktuell eine leichte positive Entwicklung zu verzeichnen ist und wir aktuell vorsichtig optimistisch vom Turnaround reden, wenn auch leider nicht für jeden Betrieb. 

Es gibt Anglerdemo immer noch, wir klagen und verteufeln weiterhin das Baglimit und die Zahlen entwickeln sich nach oben. Möchtest Du wirklich an Deiner Aussage festhalten? Dann bringeendlich bitte Fakten!

Wir haben u.a. mit der Seite www.erlebnis-meer.de eine Seite für den Angeltourismus geschaffen, wir haben fast pausenlos ÖA für das Angeln gemacht, wir haben ständig Fangbilder gepostet und ohne Pause vom geilsten Hobby der Welt berichtet. Ja, und wir haben immer davon geredet und geschrieben, dass die Verbote den Angeltourismus dauerhaft schädigen. Selbst wenn wir den Turnaround schaffen, müssen wir weiterhin gegen Einschränkungen und Verbote kämpfen.

Wo wären wir eigentlich ohne den Einsatz von Anglerdemo? Weißt Du wie viele Angler uns auf die Schulter klopfen? Verdammt viele! Ich lehne mich soweit aus dem Fenster, dass ich behaupte die Verbände fangen an zu arbeiten (zumindest veruschen sie es...), weil wir vorleben, wie es geht. Nicht umsonst fällt häufig der Begriff Benchmark in Zusammenhang mit Anglerdemo.

Ich hätte es so nie öffentlich geschrieben, da es verdammt arrogant klingt und das sicherlich nicht meine Art ist. Aber wer uns mit Schmutz bewirft, soll endlich Fakten bringen oder einfach lieber schweigen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Sehe ich auch so - viele wollen einfach mitreden oder ihre Meinung kundtun, ohne sich ernsthaft mit der Materie befasst (oder im Idealfall vollumfänglich informiert) zu haben...

Da gehen dann schnell die Argumente aus und die Formulierungen werden teigiger und teigiger....

Fakten wirste an dieser Stelle garantiert nicht mehr erhalten.... 

Im schlimmsten Fall sitzt irgendwo jemand am Rechner und kichert sich einen, weil er mit relativ einfachen Mitteln jemanden von Anglerdemo von der richtigen Arbeit abgehalten hat.... Hauptsache geschadet- egal wie gering.... steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein! 

Ich kanns mir lebhaft vorstellen, dass man zu solchen Gelegenheiten am liebsten aus der Haut fahren möchte.... 
Aber bleibt cool, lasst euch nicht hier auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze ziehen die euch nur unnötig Kraft und Zeit kosten. 
Konzentriert euch aufs wesentliche und geht euren Weg - er ist richtig!


----------



## Flussangler_58 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss patrick41 mal zur Seite springen.
 Es ko*zt mich an was ihm nachgesagt wird bezüglich das er ein Nebelkerzenwerfer
aus der Richtung Fr.Dr.Häppchen-Käse ist, denn das stimmt nicht.
 Ich kenne patrick41 seit einigen Jahren und so ein Mist würde er nicht tun.
 In unserem gemeinsamen Verein war er bisher einer der wenigen der den Mund aufgemacht hat,
im positivem was für die Angelei angeht.

*Bezüglich des Thema Dorsch / Baglimit / Kuttersterben etc ist patrick41*
*vielleicht nicht auf dem neuesten Stand deswegen kommt es zu seiner Meinung die er vertritt.
*
 Was man hier beispielsweise aber sehen kann das gewisse Informationen nicht bis zum Angler direkt ankommen,
vielleicht kann man da ma drüber nachdenken.

*Irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein das man jeden Angler zu etwas beschuldigt,*
*wir haben wichtigere Probleme.*

*Ich bin dankbar dafür das Anglerdemo ( bzw Lars und alle anderen dort ) so eine gute Arbeit machen.*
 Sicher geht nicht alles von jetzt auf gleich, aber ich drücke die Daumen für die Klage.
Bis zum Jahresende werde ich dir Lars wieder Geld überweisen.

Allzeit stramme Leine


----------



## Flussangler_58 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



bastido schrieb:


> Ahja aber eine ganze Initiative zu verunglimpfen die etwas für Angler tut, geht schon klar, nur weil man keine Ahnung hat, woran natürlich auch die anderen schuld sind?
> Dann sollte man es lieber wie von Lars vorgeschlagen halten, einfach mal schweigen. Ansonsten treffen einen eben die von Dorschbremse zitierten 3 Finger.
> Da kannst Du dem Patrick zur Seite springen wie Du möchtest, er darf seine Äußerung, Anglerdemo ist die Ursache für das Kuttersterben und wenn sie weitermachen sind alle tot, hier gerne klarstellen. Zum Aufstellen dieser steilen These hat er Dich ja auch nicht gebraucht.



Welche Worte ich wähle überlass mal schön mir. Punkt.
 Niemand hat mich dazu gezwungen zu dem Thema etwas zu schreiben oder gar aufgefordert.
Ich schreibe für mich und niemanden anderen.

*Differenzieren wir doch besser als uns anzugiften.*
*Vielleicht trägt das mehr Früchte.*

*Das patrick41 mit seiner Meinung daneben liegt sind wir uns bewusst,*
*ob er selber alles hier weiter verfolgt wird nur er wissen.*
* Ob er sich dann auch entschuldigt liegt bei ihm alleine.*

 Du musst jetzt nicht bei mir danach suchen wie du mir einen reinwürgen kannst,
 ich kann zu der ursächlichen Meinung rein gar nichts.

 Ich sehe nur das hier mal wieder ein gewisses Phänomen des Anglerboards tagt, dieses heisst :
 " verunglimpfen bis was hängen bleibt " oder anders gesagt das was ihr dem DAFV und deren Leuten vorwerft
wird hier von einzelnen auch normalen Anglern vorgeworfen.
  Merkt der eine oder andere da noch etwas ?
 Das Anglerboard hat eine qualitativen Verlust seit ca 6 Monaten hingenommen und " überlebt " ,
mehr nicht.


 Ich für meinen Teil lese sehr viel hier über diverse Themen mit, wie all die Jahre zuvor,
unterhalte mich mit Anglern und verschicke Links zu wichtigen Themen die Angler betreffen.


----------



## smithie (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Irgendwie sind wir (ich) wieder an so einem "sprachlos-Moment" angekommen.


Der Patrick41 ist also nicht richtig informiert und stellt daher Thesen auf, wie er sie aufstellt.


Dafür kann er aber nichts, weil die (btw: überall im Internet vorhandenen) Informationen nicht bei ihm (dem Angler) ankommen.


 Und dann soll man ihn aber in Ruhe lassen und das was er hier schreibt - am besten unkommentiert - stehen lassen, weil ihn ein Flussangler_58 persönlich kennt und der Patrick nie was Blödes machen würde. |kopfkrat




Also mir steigt die Hitze auch zu Kopf und der Lüfter läuft auf Dauerbetrieb, aber manche sind anscheinend schon ein Stadium weiter.... #c  #d


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Es ist völlig absurd, Anglerdemo den Kampf gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik vorzuwerfen. Das hieße ja, dass man sich gegen nichts mehr wehren soll, weil es u. U. noch schlimmer wird.#q#q#q


Egal, wie gut das ist, was man macht - es finden sich unter Garantie in der Masse einige, die es anders sehen und wissen, wie es NOCH besser gegangen wäre. Damit solltet Ihr Euch nicht aufhalten, Lars. Wenn möglich überhören/-lesen und auf die wichtigen Dinge konzentrieren.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Es ist völlig absurd, Anglerdemo den Kampf gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik vorzuwerfen. Das hieße ja, dass man sich gegen nichts mehr wehren soll, weil es u. U. noch schlimmer wird.#q#q#q
> 
> 
> Egal, wie gut das ist, was man macht - es finden sich unter Garantie in der Masse einige, die es anders sehen und wissen, wie es NOCH besser gegangen wäre. Damit solltet Ihr Euch nicht aufhalten, Lars. Wenn möglich überhören/-lesen und auf die wichtigen Dinge konzentrieren.



|good:|good:#6#6#6


----------



## Flussangler_58 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn Du damit meinst, dass solche Äußerungen wie von Patrick hier unkommentiert bleiben wirst Du wohl enttäuscht. Ansonsten habe ich Dir ne ganz einfache Frage gestellt, Deine Wortwahl bleibt Dir ungenommen aber auch da gibt es dann Reaktionen. Das ganze nennt sich Forum.
> Der Rest Deiner Einlassung hat für mich mit dem Thema wenig zu tun und bleibt von mir unkommentiert.





smithie schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind wir (ich) wieder an so einem "sprachlos-Moment" angekommen.
> 
> 
> Der Patrick41 ist also nicht richtig informiert und stellt daher Thesen auf, wie er sie aufstellt.
> ...






Diese beiden Kommentare möchte ich der Ewigkeit erhalten.
Danke für eure Ausführungen, die nicht im Entferntesten an meine Aussagen heran kommen und sich damit befassen.


----------



## smithie (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> Diese beiden Kommentare möchte ich der Ewigkeit erhalten.


Dankeschön, sehr freundlich!





Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Ausführungen, die nicht im Entferntesten an meine Aussagen heran kommen und sich damit befassen.


Ich denke schon, dass sich das mit Deinen Aussagen befasst:




> Der Patrick41 ist also nicht richtig informiert und stellt daher Thesen auf, wie er sie aufstellt.





Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> *Bezüglich des Thema Dorsch / Baglimit / Kuttersterben etc ist patrick41*
> *vielleicht nicht auf dem neuesten Stand deswegen kommt es zu seiner Meinung die er vertritt.*







> Und dann soll man ihn aber in Ruhe lassen





Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> *Irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein das man jeden Angler zu etwas beschuldigt,*
> *wir haben wichtigere Probleme.*






> Dafür kann er aber nichts, weil die (btw: überall im Internet vorhandenen) Informationen nicht bei ihm (dem Angler) ankommen.





Flussangler_58 schrieb:


> Was man hier beispielsweise aber sehen kann das gewisse Informationen nicht bis zum Angler direkt ankommen,
> vielleicht kann man da ma drüber nachdenken.




Vielleicht gibt's ja nur ein Missverständnis...?
Dann erläutere doch bitte nochmal, was Du meinst - ich scheine ja nicht der einzige Falsch-Versteher zu sein...


----------



## hans albers (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



LAC schrieb:


> Das Kuttersterben ist ja schon seit zig Jahrzehnten - die negativen Gründe sind ja bekannt, Kutterauflagen, Fischbestände, Fangbeschränkungen Preis. Ich kennen noch Zeiten, da lebte z.B. das Städtchen Mastholm an der Schlei in Deutschland von den Hochseefahrten der Angler -zig Angelkutter lagen da und die Angler hatten in den Privathäuser am Wochenende geschlafen - einer vor Ort organisierte das. Diese Zeiten sind ja vorbei.
> Wenn heute noch ein Boot da liegt, können die Angler froh sein - werden sie aber beschnitten durch Fangquoten oder was auch immer - wer will dann noch fahren.
> 
> Solch eine Kahn, der kostet ja richtiges Geld und muss auch reichlich einfahren, damit der Eigner sich ein Botterbrot leisten kann, denn die Angler möchten viel Fisch fangen aber wenig für eine Fahrt bezahlen - so kenne ich sie - habe zig Jahre Schiffe gechartert für Angelfahrten. Als die Fangbeschränkung in Norwegen angeführt wurde - da ist der Tourismus förmlich zusammen gebrochen - da es sich für einen Angler nicht mehr lohnte - da geht es nicht mehr um die Angelei - da muss was bei rumkommen sonst lohnt es sich nicht. So ist das auch beim Kutter, hinzu kommt, daß Kutter förmlich, wenn der Angler nichts gefangen hat,  kaputt gepostet werden - lief nichts usw. klar, weil sie angeschlagen waren und bei der Fahrt nur die Toilette im Arm hatten. Ich hasse es, wenn einer kaum Erfolg hat und dann den Kahn platt postet, dieses passiert ja auch hier im Anglerboard, der solch sich mal selbst durchleuchten ob er Ahnung hat und auch Angeln kann bzw. die Seefahrt vertragen kann.



danke, gut beschrieben...


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

kennt ihr noch unsere Butterfahrten...da nimmt die Oma auch die Stange Zigaretten mit für den nachbarn#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> kennt ihr noch unsere Butterfahrten...da nimmt die Oma auch die Stange Zigaretten mit für den nachbarn#h



#g:#g:Ne, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern:#2::#2:


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

HansAlbern, voll daneben. Da muss nicht sicher was rüberkommen, aber wenn's mal beisst will man halt auch 1 Kilo mehr mitnehmen.
Nachdem die Norweger auf unsere Fänge neidisch geworden sind bekommen sie halt nur noch Geld von erfolglosen Anglern die sich freuen wenige Kilo zusammen zu bekommen. Ich könnte da in der Regel nach einem Tag heimfahren, also was soll ich da. Genauso ist es mit den Kuttern. Wer will da anreisen, übernachten und Kutter bezahlen und wenn's beisst muss er aufhören.
Aber ist ja schon immer so wie Zander?? es darstellt. Man hängt den Überbringer der schlechten Nachricht und dann können alle auf ihn schimpfen.
Leute, geht einfach mal wieder zu Schule und lernt 1 Stunde Staatsbürgerkunde und angwendete Demokratie.Vielleicht versteht ihr dann dass es nicht um 5 Dorsche geht sondern um eine im Grundsatz falsche Sache.


----------



## Wegberger (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hallo,




> Vielleicht versteht ihr dann dass es nicht um 5 Dorsche geht sondern um eine im Grundsatz falsche Sache.




.... und wenn man dann noch Ursache & Wirkung versucht zu verstehen - dann erkennt man sehr schnell, wer hier für und wer gegen Angler & Kutterbetreiber kämpft.


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Der Vergleich mit Norwegen hinkt- wer dorthin nur wegen des Fischs fährt, war schon damaligen Zeiten nicht in der Lage zu rechnen....

Selten soviel Erholung aus nur einer Woche Urlaub geschöpft wie dort. 

Ja, ich habe da auch noch jemanden in Erinnerung, der mit seinem Pajero +Tandemanhänger + zwei 600L Tiefkühltruhen und Schmuggelalk zweimal im Jahr da hochgefahren ist und Reibach gemacht hat.... bis er gepackt wurde :q

Das hat aber gar nichts mit Ausübung eines Hobbys zu tun sondern war und ist einfach nur kriminell.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> kennt ihr noch unsere Butterfahrten...da nimmt die Oma auch die Stange Zigaretten mit für den nachbarn#h



Ja,war das Geil. Nobbi und nicht nur Zigaretten.#g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



zander67 schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt kannte ich aber auch noch nicht die Seite https://erlebnis-meer.de/home .
> Finde die Seite gut gemacht, informativ und übersichtlich.
> Habe wieder etwas dazu gelernt und meine Meinung relativiert.



Danke! Wir werden die Seite auch weiter ausbauen und noch einige Themen dazunehmen. Jedoch wird die Seite u.a. mit öffentlichen Geldern finanziert, so dass nicht alles auf einmal möglich ist. Kommt Geld, kommt der nächste Schritt #6



bastido schrieb:


> Im übrigen sind dort Spenden immer noch gern gesehen denke ich.



Da denkst Du richtig! Spenden sind weiterhin sehr willkommen...



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Es ist völlig absurd, Anglerdemo den Kampf gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik vorzuwerfen. Das hieße ja, dass man sich gegen nichts mehr wehren soll, weil es u. U. noch schlimmer wird.#q#q#q
> 
> 
> Egal, wie gut das ist, was man macht - es finden sich unter Garantie in der Masse einige, die es anders sehen und wissen, wie es NOCH besser gegangen wäre. Damit solltet Ihr Euch nicht aufhalten, Lars. Wenn möglich überhören/-lesen und auf die wichtigen Dinge konzentrieren.



Viele sind es über Jahrzehnte gewohnt, die Kröte zu schlucken Georg. So kommt dann ein Kampf gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik für viele überraschend und lässt ungläubige und verstörte Angler zurück... Wir können das leider nicht ignorieren, denn wir versuchen möglichst überall falsche Aussagen zu korrigieren und dabei natürlich auch aufzuklären und am besten dadurch noch Angler für unsere Initiative zu begeistern. Aber das kostet tatsächlich viel Zeit und nimmt einen Großteil unserer Zeit in Anspruch. Dadurch bleiben viele andere Dinge auch mal ein paar Tage liegen. Dank vieler Hinweise auf falsche Meldungen und "Störer" müssen wir Gott sei dank diese Beiträge nicht noch im Netz suchen, sondern nur beantworten...



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Vielleicht versteht ihr dann dass es nicht um 5 Dorsche geht sondern um eine im Grundsatz falsche Sache.



Es geht uns nicht um ein Angelverbot oder eine Fangbeschränkung, sondern um Fairness, Gleichbehandlung und ein Ende der anglerfeindlichen, willkürlichen, ideologischen Schützerpolitik! Wir Angler müssen uns endlich wehren und nicht nur abnicken... Und da sind wir dann auch wieder bei unseren Kernthemen- ein Angelverbot ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis und ein Baglimit ohne Nutzen für die Fischbestände. Diesen Blödsinn muss man halt bekämpfen. Dabei darf die Politik (und die Wissenschaft) gerne merken, dass wir die Öffentlichkeit informieren und uns das nicht mehr einfach so gefallen lassen. Ansonsten ist es doch zappenduster um unser Hobby bestellt. Wir haben keine Vertretung, denn ein Naturschutzverband steht niemals für Angler ein. Wie auch? Da steht der Naturschutz an erster Stelle. Also müssen wir Angler selber kämpfen und unser Hobby retten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

@Zander
Mit Bildern von unseren Fängen wird heute noch in Norwegen Werbung für die Hustadvika gemacht. Kingfisher hat uns für jedes gute Fangfoto 100 DM für den Katalog bezahlt und wir haben immer mehrere 100 DM bekommen.
Wenn du als erfolgsloser Angler sowas nicht glauben kannst, gib das Angeln auf und geh doch in einen Skatclub. Die  suchen verzweifelt Leute und geben dir vielleicht Asyl.


----------



## TeeHawk (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es geht uns nicht um ein Angelverbot oder eine Fangbeschränkung, sondern um Fairness, Gleichbehandlung und ein Ende der anglerfeindlichen, willkürlichen, ideologischen Schützerpolitik!



Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte auch das Große Ganze betrachten!

Aus der aktuellen Entwicklung ist doch klar herauszulesen, dass die Lobby der industriellen Fischerei es geschafft hat, die Politik und die Wissenschaftler davon zu überzeugen, dass der Fischbestand auf einem Niveau gehalten werden sollte, der langfristig jedes Jahr den Berufsfischern die gleiche maximale Fangmenge ermöglicht. Das nennt man dann "Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung natürlicher Ressourcen".

Die logische Konsequenz daraus ist, dass für die Freizeitangler kein Platz bei dieser Bewirtschaftungsmethode ist, da sie ja ein unkalkulierbaren Faktor sind.
Es sei denn, man würde die Freitzeitangler streng zur Dokumentation Ihrer Fänge zwingen. Aber selbst dann stehen sie ja in Konkurrenz zur Berufsfischerei und sind dadurch unerwünscht, da sie die maximale Fangmenge der Berufsfischer um ihre Fänge reduzieren würden. Also Verlust für die Berufsfischer bedeuten!

Solange also die Öffentlichkeit nicht aufgeklärt wird, dass die Nutzung der natürlichen Ressource Fisch durch die Industrielle Fischerei ein "Verramschen" zum niedrigsten Preis darstellt, volkswirtschaftlich also einen geringen Nutzen hat und die Freizeitanglerei das genaue Gegenteil davon ist, also hoher volkswirtschaftlicher Nutzen, da aus jedem geangelten Kilo Fisch ein deutlich höherer Umsatz generiert wird, ist die Freizeitanglerei über kurz oder lang zum Aussterben durch staatliches Verbot verdammt!

Diese "breite" Aufklärung gegen die Interessen der Lobby der industriellen Fischerei, kann aber nur mit Hilfe aller Beteiligten am Umsatz der Freizeitanglerei durchgeführt werden, also Angler, Angelläden, Angelausrüstungshersteller, Angelguides, Angelvereine, Fachzeitschriftenverlage usw..

Man muss sich mal vor Augen führen, wie sehr die industrielle Fischerei Ihre Machtposition gefestigt hat, wenn Tierschützer auf Angler losgehen und Ihren Umgang mit dem Fisch anprangern, anstatt sich auf die Berufsfischer einzuschießen, die wohl aus Tierschützer-Sicht unwiderlegbar mit dem Fisch deutlich schlechter umgehen... ... und das gesetzlich abgesichert durch TierSchlV §1 (3) 4. _einem Massenfang von Fischen, soweit es nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft nicht oder nur mit unverhältnismäßig hohem Aufwand möglich wäre, eine Betäubung durchzuführen._


----------



## Wegberger (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hallo Teehawk,




> Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte auch das Große Ganze betrachten!
> 
> Aus der aktuellen Entwicklung ist doch klar herauszulesen, dass die  Lobby der industriellen Fischerei es geschafft hat, die Politik und die  Wissenschaftler davon zu überzeugen, dass der Fischbestand auf einem  Niveau gehalten werden sollte, der langfristig jedes Jahr den  Berufsfischern die gleiche maximale Fangmenge ermöglicht. Das nennt man  dann "Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung natürlicher Ressourcen".
> 
> ...


Toll geschrieben .... nur eine wichtige Sache fehlt mir ....genau deine kritischen Punkte sind die Kernkompetenzen von Landes- und Bundesverbänden.


Und da liegt die richtige Sauerei : 

Wir Angler sind durch unsere eigenen Interessenvertreter geschädigt worden - weil sie nicht ihrer Aufgabe nachgekommen sind. Die Probleme sind nicht von Himmel gefallen ... sondern haben sich über Jahre entwickelt - wo man in Berlin, Kiel, u.a. im Tiefschlaf gelegen hat.


----------



## TeeHawk (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wir Angler sind durch unsere eigenen Interessenvertreter geschädigt worden - weil sie nicht ihrer Aufgabe nachgekommen sind. Die Probleme sind nicht von Himmel gefallen ... sondern haben sich über Jahre entwickelt - wo man in Berlin, Kiel, u.a. im Tiefschlaf gelegen hat.



Und der Grund dafür können aus meiner Sicht nur 3 Möglichkeiten sein:

1. Inkompetenz
2. Bestechlichkeit
3. Desinteresse

Eine andere Erklärung für das Versagen der sogenannten Interessenvertreter der Freizeitangler habe ich nicht.

Aber wie gesagt, es gibt ja da noch andere in der Wertschöpfungskette, deren Existenz von den Freizeitanglern abhängt. Die sollten vielleicht auch langsam anfangen sich zu organisieren. Wobei ja auch in den Verbänden Hauptberufliche sitzen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Wenn das Meeresangeln erst vollständig verboten ist, weichen sicherlich viele Angler auf Binnengewässer aus. Die meisten Binnengewässer sind in der Verantwortung von Vereinen/ Verbänden...

Nur mal so dahin geschrieben, ohne irgendjemanden etwas böses zu wollen!


----------



## TeeHawk (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die meisten Binnengewässer sind in der Verantwortung von Vereinen/ Verbänden...



Ich würde den Satz noch um das Wort "noch" ergänzen, also:

Die meisten Binnengewässer sind noch in der Verantwortung von Vereinen/ Verbänden.

Wenn die Industrie auf den Trichter kommt, dass man ja auch Fische aus Binnengewässern für die Futterherstellung für Lachsfarmen verwenden kann, wird wohl die Nutzung der Binnengewässer an gewerbliche Nutzer vergeben werden und nicht mehr an Vereine/Verbände...

Andere Fragen:
Ist es nicht mein Recht als Bürger dieses Landes, auch die natürlichen Ressourcen nutzen zu dürfen?
Wie pervers ist es, das Interesse weniger über das Interesse vieler zu stellen?
Muss ich als "Vollstrecker" eines Gesetzes zum Verbot des Angelns an und auf der Ostsee nicht in Gewissenskonflikte kommen?
Lasse ich mich als "Aufseher" dann von der Industrie ausnutzen als deren Erfüllungsgehilfe?
Sind wir wirklich soweit, dass keiner merkt was da eigentlich läuft. Angelverbote und -Beschränkungen, eindeutig zum Wohle der Fischereiindustrie, aber geschickt verpackt in Natur- und Tierschutz...

Ich habe da ein Interview im Kopf von Kai von Kalles Angelshop, wo er erzählt, dass es schon immer so ist, dass es bei ihm Freitags selbst gefangenen Fisch aus der Ostsee gibt. Und das soll ihm genommen werden, weil irgendwelche Schlipsträger meinen, ihren Gewinn maximieren zu müssen, um sich das 5. Haus, den 6. Porsche, die 3. Luxusyacht, die 4. Geliebte kaufen zu können. Ich könnte k?tzen...


----------



## Wegberger (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Hallo Teahawk,




> Andere Fragen:
> Ist es nicht mein Recht als Bürger dieses Landes, auch die natürlichen Ressourcen nutzen zu dürfen?
> Wie pervers ist es, das Interesse weniger über das Interesse vieler zu stellen?
> Muss ich als "Vollstrecker" eines Gesetzes zum Verbot des Angelns an und auf der Ostsee nicht in Gewissenskonflikte kommen?
> ...




...auch hier sehe ich das das gar nicht so schlimm - sofern die verschiedenen Gruppen vernünftige Interessenvertreter in den jeweiligen Flughöhen haben. 

|uhoh:Wenn das bei der Anglerschaft natürlich eine Null-Nummer zu sein scheint - muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn andere Gruppen profitieren. |uhoh:


----------



## hans albers (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



> Nachdem die Norweger auf unsere Fänge neidisch geworden sind bekommen  sie halt nur noch Geld von erfolglosen Anglern die sich freuen wenige  Kilo zusammen zu bekommen. Ich könnte da in der Regel nach einem Tag  heimfahren, also was soll ich da. Genauso ist es mit den Kuttern. Wer  will da anreisen, übernachten und Kutter bezahlen und wenn's beisst muss  er aufhören.



selten so einen blödsinn gelesen...
naja , war zu erwarten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Fängt man in Norwegen nichts mehr? Verwunderlich ...


----------



## TeeHawk (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fängt man in Norwegen nichts mehr? Verwunderlich ...



Nein, ich glaube er meint, dass er am ersten Tag bereits das fängt, was er zollrechtlich exportieren darf. Somit keinen Nutzen darin sieht 1 Woche nach Norwegen zu fahren, um 1 Tag zu angeln und dann sich 6 Tage zu langweilen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube er meint, dass er am ersten Tag bereits das fängt, was er zollrechtlich exportieren darf. Somit keinen Nutzen darin sieht 1 Woche nach Norwegen zu fahren, um 1 Tag zu angeln und dann sich 6 Tage zu langweilen...






Dann täte ja ein Baglimiit ganz gut :m
Dann ist man ja nicht sofort fertig und langweilt sich :q


----------



## hans albers (2. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

...|rolleyes


----------



## Macker (9. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich die Blauort aus Laboe/Büsum nicht in der Veröffentlichung der Homepage "Erlebnis-Meer"? Eigentlich für mich der beste Kutter.



Weil er nicht von Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen Fährt 
Es wurde sich da auf den Kreis Ostholstein Eingeschossen

Gruß Jörg


----------



## BerndH (10. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Das stimmt so nicht ganz Jörg,


Das wird vom Land SH unterstützt, und ist somit auch für alle Kutter aus SH zugänglich.
Die Simone und die Antje D. sind dort auch gelistet.


Gruß
-Bernd-


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*

Danke Bernd, so ist es nämlich! Jeder wurde angeschrieben und konnte sich präsentieren.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (2. Dezember 2018)

Heute ist von Heiligenhafen aus kein einziger Kutter gefahren.  Möglicherweise gibt Hai IV auch auf. Dort wird wohl auf ein Gutachten gewartet und dann entschieden wie, bzw. Ob es weitergeht. Wäre schade drum...


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Dezember 2018)

Die sind alle in der Werft/ Reparatur... Wobei "alle" mittlerweile schon traurig ist!


----------



## TeeHawk (4. Dezember 2018)

Kann hier evtl. mal einer ausführen, warum jeder Angelkutter, der aufgibt, nie wieder als Angelkutter genutzt werden kann?


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Kann hier evtl. mal einer ausführen, warum jeder Angelkutter, der aufgibt, nie wieder als Angelkutter genutzt werden kann?


Weil er dann kein Geld mehr einfährt, weil keiner Liegegebühren für nix bezahlen will? Die Dinger werden schleunigst abgewrackt, weils so am wenigsten kostet. Weg ist weg und frisst kein Brot mehr!


----------



## TeeHawk (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte mal gehört, dass ein Angelkutter, der seine Zulassung verliert nie wieder eine bekommen würde und auch neue nicht zugelassen werden...


----------



## degl (4. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal gehört, dass ein Angelkutter, der seine Zulassung verliert nie wieder eine bekommen würde und auch neue nicht zugelassen werden...



Das ist eines der Probleme, wenn ein Angelkutter "weitergegeben" wird............Der neue Lizenznehmer bekommt den Kutter nur dann zugelassen, wenn er denn den aktuellen "Vorschriften und Regeln" entspricht und das kann meist der neuer Skipper/Besitzer finanz.nicht leisten und somit verschwinden die alten,von uns so geliebten Kutter......

Als "Privatmensch" kannst du einen Kutter immer weiter am Leben erhalten................nimmt man aber Fahrgäste mit, steht dir die gesamte und gewollte "Lizenzierungsbande"im Weg,
z.B. See-BG, Versicherungen und was nicht noch alles.............und gegen den "enstehenden Kostenberg" mußt du dann erstmal anfahren..............

Und nicht zuletzt:.........schaut euch den Boom bei den Kleinbooten an

gruß degl


----------



## TeeHawk (4. Dezember 2018)

Soll heißen ein "nostalgischer" Kutter der für Angelfahrten genutzt werden soll, bekommt keine Zulassung, weil das Fahrzeug einfach von seiner Bauart her nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und nur mit unverhältnismäßig hohem Aufwand aufgerüstet werden könnte.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viel Geld diese alten Seelenverkäufer in ihrem Schiffsleben schon eingefahren haben. Und ja, die Eigner leben alle vom zulegen.


----------



## degl (4. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Soll heißen ein "nostalgischer" Kutter der für Angelfahrten genutzt werden soll, bekommt keine Zulassung, weil das Fahrzeug einfach von seiner Bauart her nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und nur mit unverhältnismäßig hohem Aufwand aufgerüstet werden könnte.




 Ja.........so zum Beispiel

Als die MS.Langeland in Laboe vor diesem Problem stand, waren es o.g.Gründe die zum AUS führten.....................mglw. noch anderes, aber im wesentlichen.

Es gab da "Gerüchte" das mit einem angestellten Skipper die Fahrten weitergehen könnten, denke aber die sich abzeichnenden Entwicklungen an/auf der Ostsee, waren abträglich.

gruß degl


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Übrigens hier eine Seite von MV bezüglich Angelkutter:

https://www.ostsee-kutter-angeln.de/

Wenn es allerdings nur noch 7 Kutter in ganz MV gibt, dann hat sich das wohl schon fast erledigt...


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. Dezember 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> *AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*
> 
> Wenn das Meeresangeln erst vollständig verboten ist, weichen sicherlich viele Angler auf Binnengewässer aus. Die meisten Binnengewässer sind in der Verantwortung von Vereinen/ Verbänden...
> 
> Nur mal so dahin geschrieben, ohne irgendjemanden etwas böses zu wollen!



Die meisten Angler, die im Meer angeln, angeln doch heute AUCH in Binnengewässern. Oder schätze ich das falsch ein? Ich fürchte, dass es noch schlimmer kommt: Viele hängen bei zunehmenden Verboten/Einschränkungen das Hobby komplett an den Nagel.


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. Dezember 2018)

Habe kürzlich mit einem Kapitän gesprochen. Es fehlen 80 (!) Prozent Umsatz! Selbst wenn man da noch einen gewissen Prozentsatz abzieht, muss man kein Genie sein, um zu merken, dass das nicht lange gut gehen kann. Verkauf ist aber auch keine Option, denn wer will in solchen Zeiten einen Angelkutter kaufen? Es sieht echt beschissen aus. 

Wir werden für nächstes Jahr eine Anglerboard-Kuttertour organisieren. Weil's Spaß macht, aber auch weil wir ein Zeichen setzen wollen. Da werden wir ein schönes Paket schnüren und geben Bescheid, sobald es in trockenen Tüchern ist.


----------



## TeeHawk (6. Dezember 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, dass es noch schlimmer kommt: Viele hängen bei zunehmenden Verboten/Einschränkungen das Hobby komplett an den Nagel.



Diese Erkenntnis solltet Ihr unbedingt den Verlagshäusern der Angelzeitschriften und deren Anzeigenkunden eindringlich mitteilen!!!


----------



## eiswerner (9. Dezember 2018)

Vor dem Baglimit war das Kutterfischen schon Rückläufig weil vom Kutter kaum noch Dorsch gefangen wurde !!!!
Zum teil von den Kapitänen selbst herbeigeführt - kaum waren Sie an einem Platz wo man Dorsch gefangen hat wurde der Platz gewechselt, 
hab ich selbst mitgemacht - soll man dafür 750 Kilometer hin und 750 Kilometer zurück fahren da muß man schon sehr Angelverückt sein.


----------



## TeeHawk (10. Dezember 2018)

Klingt unlogisch. Welchen Grund sollte denn der Kapitän haben, den Platz zu wechseln, wenn er fängt? Sein Ziel sind doch zufriedene Kunden, die wieder kommen und auch neue Kunden empfehlen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Dezember 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler, die im Meer angeln, angeln doch heute AUCH in Binnengewässern. Oder schätze ich das falsch ein? Ich fürchte, dass es noch schlimmer kommt: Viele hängen bei zunehmenden Verboten/Einschränkungen das Hobby komplett an den Nagel.



Jetzt erst entdeckt.... 

Ich für meinen Teil habe Zugang zu einem "Refugium" ähnlich einem gewissen gallischen Dorf, wo ich noch ein wenig angeln gehen mag. 
Wenn es das nicht mehr gäbe würde sich meine Angelei nur noch in DK und NO abspielen - 90% meiner Ausrüstung sind fürs Salzwasser...


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2018)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Klingt unlogisch. Welchen Grund sollte denn der Kapitän haben, den Platz zu wechseln, wenn er fängt? Sein Ziel sind doch zufriedene Kunden, die wieder kommen und auch neue Kunden empfehlen.


Damit er nicht über die Bellyboot Fahrer brettert.


----------



## elbetaler (10. Dezember 2018)

Mit dem Platzwechsel wird der Spot geschont. Aus der Sicht des Anglers mutet das fragwürdig an, weil es doch gerade soooo gut läuft und da haut er ab! Aber am nächsten Tag kommen neue Angler an Bord. Die wollen auch was fangen!


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2018)

elbetaler schrieb:


> Mit dem Platzwechsel wird der Spot geschont. Aus der Sicht des Anglers mutet das fragwürdig an, weil es doch gerade soooo gut läuft und da haut er ab! Aber am nächsten Tag kommen neue Angler an Bord. Die wollen auch was fangen!


Guter Witz. Wenn ich Zeit habe lache ich mal.....


----------



## degl (10. Dezember 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Guter Witz. Wenn ich Zeit habe lache ich mal.....



Ist berechtigt.................selten sind Dorsche "Standortreu".....ausser an Wracks oder ähnliche Spots.........

gruß degl


----------



## elbetaler (11. Dezember 2018)

Na ihr scheint euch ja richtig gut auszukennen. Da kann ich vielleicht noch was lernen. Wenn ihr fertig seid mit lachen natürlich.
Dass die Fische ihren Standort ändern, ist klar. Aber warum tun sie das? Folgen sie etwa ihrem Futter? Was frisst denn so ein Dorsch? Zu welcher Zeit, bei welcher Wassertemperatur, zu welcher Jahreszeit, in welcher Tiefe? Gibt es Gebiete, die aufgrund ihrer Struktur und einem relativ stabilen Nahrungsangebot zum Verweilen der Fische an diesen Plätzen einladen?
Was veranlasst denn die zum Beispiel.....Dorsche, sich an Wracks aufzuhalten? Weil es da so schön ist? Nein, weil dort Nahrung und Unterstände sind, aus deren Deckung heraus die Raubfische erfolgreicher jagen können.
Über weite Strecken ist die Ostsee eine flache Suppenschüssel ohne nennenswerte Strukturen. Dort schwimmen ganz bestimmt auch Fische auf der Suche nach Fressbarem umher. Aber für uns als Angler ist es eher schwierig, dort gezielt erfolgreich zu sein. Deshalb hat sich gerade dort das Schleppen mit Wobblern als gute Methode erwiesen. Natürlich unter Beachtung der Bestimmungen für das jeweilige Angelgebiet. Hat man die Fische gefunden, kommen dann die üblichen Köder wie Pilker, Gufis usw., zum Einsatz.
Aber nochmal zur Standorttreue. Wenn die Wetterbedingungen sich gleichen, in einem kurzen Zeitraum (....paar Tage), dann bleiben die Fische auch dort am nächsten Tag.
Vorausgesetzt, es gibt dort was zu Fressen.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2018)

Bringen wir`s doch mal auf den Punkt. Kutter sterben weil nicht mehr soviel gefangen wird(werden darf) und weil die Kisten vor Altersschwäche fast zusammenbrechen. Weil immer weniger Angler sich dieses "Hochseeangeln" antun wollen.Warum? Zu wenig Fisch in den Ufer nahen "Fanggründen" (ich hab immer das Gefühl, ich könnte mich bei einer Havarie schwimmender Weise an das nahe Ufer retten). Service auf den Kuttern in den letzten 45 Jahren(ja, so lange fahre ich schon von Heiligenhafen u. Fehmarn) gleich geblieben oder sogar verschlechtert. Damals wurde dem  größten Dorsch schon mal ne Buddel Schluck ins Maul geschoben (heute würde ein Flachmann kaum reinpassen). Na klar möchte ich gerne meinen Fisch fangen(auch mit dem Baglimit kann ich gut leben) aber wenn die Kapitäne den ganzen Tag im Kreis fahren und so tun als ob sie Fisch suchen aber nicht finden, ja dann sollten sie mal nachdenken warum immer weniger Angler kommen. Und ja, ich weis, nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag. Aber 4-5 untermaßige Dorsche (über die sich dann die Fänger mit Ihren 30gr. Jig`s diebisch freuen) auf dem ganzen Kutter, sind einfach zu wenig. Für mich pers. ging die ganze Misere los als der Zollfreie Einkauf eingestellt wurde. Die Fänge gingen zurück und ich meine auch schon damals gabs ein kleines Kuttersterben. Ob das was mit der 7 Meilen Zone zu tun hat? Trotzdem, ich werde weiterhin die Ostseeküste besuchen aber nicht mehr zum Kutterangeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2018)

Kennt ihr noch die Kachel?


----------



## yukonjack (12. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch die Kachel?


Nö. Wen oder was meinst du.


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. Dezember 2018)

Gerade gefunden. Offensichtlich erhalten die Kutter *Subventionen*. Angesichts der dramatischen Einbußen allerdings wohl nur ein sehr, sehr kleiner Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Aus meiner Sicht können Subventionen keinesfalls die Lösung sein. Das Bag Limit muss weg bzw. erhöht werden.


----------



## yukonjack (12. Dezember 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden. Offensichtlich erhalten die Kutter *Subventionen*. Angesichts der dramatischen Einbußen allerdings wohl nur ein sehr, sehr kleiner Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Aus meiner Sicht können Subventionen keinesfalls die Lösung sein. Das Bag Limit muss weg bzw. erhöht werden.


Subventionen? Gut für den Betreiber. Aber was hat der Angler davon? Bag-Limit erhöhen oder ganz abschaffen? Ich kann gar nicht mehr sagen wann ich das auch nur ansatzweise in den letzten Jahren mit brauchbaren Dorschen erreicht habe. Bin im Alter wohl zu blöd geworden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Dezember 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Subventionen? Gut für den Betreiber. Aber was hat der Angler davon? Bag-Limit erhöhen oder ganz abschaffen? Ich kann gar nicht mehr sagen wann ich das auch nur ansatzweise in den letzten Jahren mit brauchbaren Dorschen erreicht habe. Bin im Alter wohl zu blöd geworden.



Im Zweifelsfall, das es die Kutter auch zukünftig noch gibt, weil sie nicht zwischenzeitlich aufgeben mussten.

Aber wie du schon meiner Meinung nach richtig geschrieben hast, mit dem Wegfall des zollfreien Einkaufs ist ein entscheidendes Argument für die Angler weggefallen.


----------



## yukonjack (12. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall, das es die Kutter auch zukünftig noch gibt, weil sie nicht zwischenzeitlich aufgeben mussten.
> 
> Aber wie du schon meiner Meinung nach richtig geschrieben hast, mit dem Wegfall des zollfreien Einkaufs ist ein entscheidendes Argument für die Angler weggefallen.


Ich meine nicht den Einkauf selber. (wurde natürlich auch gut angenommen). Aber um verkaufen zu dürfen mussten sie damals eine gewisse Zone anfahren und die lag weit draußen auf hoher See. Wir hatten damals 2-3 Std Ausfahrt bis zum ersten Stopp. (ich meine jetzt nicht das "Speedboot" Klaus-Peter) Und wenn man schon mal da draußen war konnte man dort auch gleich angeln und hat auch ganz gut gefangen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich gönne den Kutterbetreibern wirklich jeden Cent. Aber wie schon richtig gesagt wurde, kann das nur eine Finanzspritze sein, um eine schwierige Zeit zu überbrücken. Es müssen tragfähige Lösungen her, und zwar schnell. Wenn die Rahmenbedingungen nicht passen, nützt alles nichts. Was die Angler davon haben? Wenn die Kutter weg sind, gibt's für viele keine Möglichkeit mehr, auf Dorsch rauszufahren. Das ist doch einfach nur sch..... Da wird mutwillig ein Wirtschaftszweig kaputt gemacht. Wenn das Bag Limit wenigsten sinnvoll wäre, dann könnte man ja noch zähneknirschend die Kröte schlucken. Aber so?!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2018)

elbetaler schrieb:


> Mit dem Platzwechsel wird der Spot geschont. Aus der Sicht des Anglers mutet das fragwürdig an, weil es doch gerade soooo gut läuft und da haut er ab! Aber am nächsten Tag kommen neue Angler an Bord. Die wollen auch was fangen!





elbetaler schrieb:


> Na ihr scheint euch ja richtig gut auszukennen. Da kann ich vielleicht noch was lernen. Wenn ihr fertig seid mit lachen natürlich.
> Dass die Fische ihren Standort ändern, ist klar. Aber warum tun sie das? Folgen sie etwa ihrem Futter? Was frisst denn so ein Dorsch? Zu welcher Zeit, bei welcher Wassertemperatur, zu welcher Jahreszeit, in welcher Tiefe? Gibt es Gebiete, die aufgrund ihrer Struktur und einem relativ stabilen Nahrungsangebot zum Verweilen der Fische an diesen Plätzen einladen?
> Was veranlasst denn die zum Beispiel.....Dorsche, sich an Wracks aufzuhalten? Weil es da so schön ist? Nein, weil dort Nahrung und Unterstände sind, aus deren Deckung heraus die Raubfische erfolgreicher jagen können.
> Über weite Strecken ist die Ostsee eine flache Suppenschüssel ohne nennenswerte Strukturen. Dort schwimmen ganz bestimmt auch Fische auf der Suche nach Fressbarem umher. Aber für uns als Angler ist es eher schwierig, dort gezielt erfolgreich zu sein. Deshalb hat sich gerade dort das Schleppen mit Wobblern als gute Methode erwiesen. Natürlich unter Beachtung der Bestimmungen für das jeweilige Angelgebiet. Hat man die Fische gefunden, kommen dann die üblichen Köder wie Pilker, Gufis usw., zum Einsatz.
> ...



Schon interesant Deine Aussage bzw. ja schon Unterstellungen gegenüber den Kapitänen! Dorsche stehen häufig in Trupps aus wenigen Fischen zusammen, denn der Dorsch ist kein Schwarmfisch. So sind dann die Fangplätze auch relativ schnell abgefischt. Trotzdem sind häufig am nächsten Tag dort neue Dorsche anzutreffen, denn der Dorsch ist ein Wanderfisch, gerade bei der Nahrunssuche. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich schon geile Spots hatte, die am nächsten Tag oder sogar innerhalb von Stunden keinen Fisch (mehr) gebracht haben. Wenn das alles so einfach wäre wie Du schreibst, würden sich alle Kutter ja immer an jedem Tag am gleichen Wrack aufhalten. Dann könnten sich die Kapitäne das mit Zeit und Kosten verbundene Suchen ersparen. Eigentlich widersprichst Du Dir aber ja schon selber- oben schreibst Du, dass die Kapitäne die Plätze für die Angler am kommenden Tag schonen, dann schreibst Du, dass schleppen miT Wobbler die beste Methode ist, um FIsche ausfindig zu machen. Ich denke die stehen immer am selben, typischen Standort? 

Andere schreiben davon, dass sie nicht mehr kommen, weil die Fänge nicht stimmen- meinst Du nicht, dass die Kutterkapitäne in diesen Zeiten möglichst alles für zufriedene Kunden tun würden, also möglichste geile Fänge für jeden Angler an Bord? Deine Aussage widerspricht jeder Logik und ist auch noch zum Verhalten der Fische nicht richtig. Was sollen solche populistischen Unterstellungen? Wenn jemand am Boden liegt noch anonym im Netz nachtreten? So ein Schwachsinn, unglaublich!


----------



## yukonjack (12. Dezember 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Andere schreiben davon, dass sie nicht mehr kommen, weil die Fänge nicht stimmen- meinst Du nicht, dass die Kutterkapitäne in diesen Zeiten möglichst alles für zufriedene Kunden tun würden, also möglichste geile Fänge für jeden Angler an Bord? Deine Aussage widerspricht jeder Logik und ist auch noch zum Verhalten der Fische nicht richtig. Was sollen solche populistischen Unterstellungen? Wenn jemand am Boden liegt noch anonym im Netz nachtreten? So ein Schwachsinn, unglaublich!



Nehme mal an du meinst mich mit dem letzten Absatz. Ja, ich bin der Meinung dass die Kapitäne ( es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen ) nicht alles für zufriedene Kunden tun. Logisch ist das nicht, ist aber mein Empfinden und ich werde meine Meinung auch weiterhin hier äußern.
Ihr macht euch die Sache mit den zurückgehenden (bezahlenden) Anglern  zu einfach wenn ihr alles aufs Baglimit schiebt. Schafft das Baglimit wieder ab(ja ich weis, das wird nicht einfach) und ihr werdet feststellen, dass die dann noch verbliebenen Kutter vollkommen ausreichen um die letzten unerschütterlichen Angler zum küstennahen Hochseeangeln zu schippern. Erst wenn wieder vernünftige(damit meine ich _*nicht*_ überquellende Fischkisten ) Fangergebnisse vorliegen werden auch wieder mehr Angler zu euch hoch fahren. Falls meine Gesundheit in ca. 30 Jahren es noch zulässt werde ich gerne noch mal bei euch vorbeischauen.


----------



## degl (13. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall, das es die Kutter auch zukünftig noch gibt, weil sie nicht zwischenzeitlich aufgeben mussten.
> 
> Aber wie du schon meiner Meinung nach richtig geschrieben hast, mit dem Wegfall des zollfreien Einkaufs ist ein entscheidendes Argument für die Angler weggefallen.



Nun, nicht unbedingt für die Angler.............aber auf jedenfall für die Kutter.......immerhin hatten die da eine "Mischkalkulation" und konnten die Fahrpreise anders gestallten.........aber als der zollfreie und subventionierte Transitverkauf fast komplett wegfiel............stiegen die Fahrpreise drastisch an.............und das die Fänge weniger wurden............kam immer wieder vor........kann mich erinnern, das anfang der Neunziger die Dorsche oft nur geringfügig über dem damals geltendem Mindestmaß lagen, was mich veranlasste mehr am Ostseestrand zu brandeln als mit dem Kutter raus zu fahren...........nach der 2. Saisson gingen die Drorschgrößen wieder nach oben und so fand ich eine, für mich ideale Mischung aus Brandeln und Kuttern...............aber das wird und es ist bedauerlich, künftig nicht mehr so sein, weil selbst in Heiligenhafen ich mir am Telefon sagen lassen mußte, das nur am WE noch gefahren wird oder nur derzeit ein Kutter rausfährt, oder....oder....und das auch schon vor dem Baglimit.......aber wie man so sagt: dieser Tropfen ließ das Fass endgültig überlaufen

Was mir in den letzten 10 Jahren auffiel ist: der Anstieg an Kleinboottouren und die Zuhnahme von privaten Kleinbooten.....was sich da zu manchen Zeiten z.B. auf der Kielerförde rumtreibt ist schon enorm..........

Auch wenn das Baglimit wegfallen würde................die Zeiten werden nicht mehr zurückkommen..........

gruß degl


----------



## baltic-hf (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo ihr lieben Angler,
ich kann euch nicht verstehen, sind 4 oder 5 Dorsche nicht genug? Ich denke das Angeln ist ein Hobby und nicht Fische fangen ohne Ende. Wenn ihr mal keinen Fisch fangt ist es nicht schlimm, ich meine das Angeln selbst sollte Spaß machen mit Fisch und ohne.
Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Dezember 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch die Sache mit den zurückgehenden (bezahlenden) Anglern  zu einfach wenn ihr alles aufs Baglimit schiebt.


 Du meinst, der Service auf den Schiffen hat zum 01.Januar 2017 schlagartig nachgelassen und die Schiffe sind quasi über Nacht so schnell vergammelt, dass seitdem bis zu 50% weniger Angler kommen? Das seit diesem Tag das Baglimit gilt ist Deiner Meinung nach nur Zufall und hängt nicht mit diesem Einbruch zusammen? Das ist aber schon eine merkwürdige Ansicht...

Natürlich kann man nicht abstreiten, dass die Zahlen seit einigen Jahren rückläufig sind, aber das Baglimit ist nun einmal für 1/3 der Schiffe das Ende gewesen- klar und deutlich anhand der offiziellen Fahrgastzahlen abzulesen! Kein Bauchgefühl oder so....

@baltic-hf : Vielen Anglern reichen 4 oder 5 Dorsche, aber es gibt halt auch einen Teil, denen das nicht ausreicht- die fehlen jetzt und bringen die Unternehmen in die jetzige Schieflage. Wir sollten die Meinung dieser Angler auch respektieren, schließlich wird doch überall propagiert "Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb". Ja, und dann guckt man auf die eigene Geldbörse und sagt "woanders bekomme ich den Fisch günstiger". Denn manche bringen für eine Angeltour ein paar hundert Euro auf- das überlegt man sich dann. Teilweise aber auch aus trotz gegenüber der Poitik/ EU, da sie sich ungerecht behandeln fühlen. WIr haben ja auch mittlerweile zweistellige Pozentzahlen Protestwähler in D. Jeder drückt seinen Unmut anders aus- manche Angeltouristen bleiben dann einfach weg oder fahren woanders hin.

Ich gehöre aber zu den Anglern, die aus Spaß das Hobby ausführen- ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser und eventuell noch eine leckere Mahlzeit am Ende des Tages und mein kleines, persönliches Glück ist perfekt. Da bin ich wohl ziemlich einfach gestrickt! ;-)


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Dezember 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Erst wenn wieder vernünftige(damit meine ich _*nicht*_ überquellende Fischkisten ) Fangergebnisse vorliegen werden auch wieder mehr Angler zu euch hoch fahren. Falls meine Gesundheit in ca. 30 Jahren es noch zulässt werde ich gerne noch mal bei euch vorbeischauen.



Nach allem, was ich höre, steht derzeit vor Rügen soviel Dorsch wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Das Bag Limit ist in der REgel sehr schnell erreicht. Wenn es der Wind zulässt, fahre ich in den nächsten Tagen hoch (Hecht, Lachs) und bin voraussichtlich auch mal mit dem Kleinboot auf Dorsch unterwegs. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Dezember 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nach allem, was ich höre, steht derzeit vor Rügen soviel Dorsch wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Das Bag Limit ist in der REgel sehr schnell erreicht. Wenn es der Wind zulässt, fahre ich in den nächsten Tagen hoch (Hecht, Lachs) und bin voraussichtlich auch mal mit dem Kleinboot auf Dorsch unterwegs. Ich werde berichten.


Siehste Georg, Du hast es verstanden. Du fährts dort hin wo Fisch ist (was man nicht von allen Kuttern erwarten sollte). Und mit dem Kleinboot bestimmst  sowieso Du wo die Reise hingeht.
Viel Spaß auf deiner (Dienstreise ?)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Dezember 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Siehste Georg, Du hast es verstanden. Du fährts dort hin wo Fisch ist (was man nicht von allen Kuttern erwarten sollte). Und mit dem Kleinboot bestimmst  sowieso Du wo die Reise hingeht.



Ich kann Dich beruhigen- der Dorsch steht nicht nur vor Rügen. Bei 50.000 Tonnen SSB verteilt der sich ganz gut in der gesamten Ostsee, da kannst Du DIr sicher sein.

Wer auf Facebook die Kutter aus Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn verfolgt hat, wird das bestätigen können- gute Fänge und Dorsche in vernünftigen Größen! ABer auch beim Dorsch gilt- jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag. 

Wir hatten gestern Filmaufnahmen- bis auf Platte war die ganze Fischpalette inkl. schönen Mefos und Dorschen am Band. In Schleswig- Holstein haben wir gedreht, nicht vor Rügen...  

Wenn alles klappt, geht der Film noch vor Weihnachten ins Netz.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch die Kachel?


Nobbi, las mich nicht dumm sterben...


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Dezember 2018)

Moin .......... lese hier die ganze Zeit mit, wollte mich aber auch mal melden.
Gebe yukonjack recht, in dieser „schwierigen Zeit“ zeigt sich sehr deutlich, wer als Kutterbetreiber vor dieser „Misere“ wie mit seinen Kunden/Gästen umgegangen ist. Die, welche es „damals“ gut gemacht haben, quälen sich jetzt noch länger um zu Überleben.
Was hier gesagt wurde bzgl. „schwierige Zeit überbrücken“....... sorry, ist für mich kompletter Unsinn. Oder glaubt man wirklich, dass irgendwann in einer fernen Zukunft die Limits wieder aufgehoben werden? Das geht jetzt etwas in‘s Politische..... aber dieser EU-Kram wirtschaftet uns mit Vorsatz völlig runter. Aber man geht ja wählen......
Jnd die Taktik dahinter???? Da werden die „Quoten“ wieder auf 7 Fische erhöht...... ist ok. Ist aber alles aufgrund fragwürdiger Untersuhhungen gemacht worden. (der Fisch ist da!!!!) Aber die „dummen Deutschen“ sind leidensfähig..... wenn man jetzt z. B. das Benzin auf 5,-€ pro Liter erhöhen würde, würden sich alle aufregen...... morgen geht man wieder runter auf 4.90€. Deutsche Denkweise: .....„Puuuuh, Glück gehabt, jetzt sparen wir 10 Cent ...... ( würg)
Leider ist diese Kutterangelei in Deutschland nicht gewollt und wird abgeschafft....... im Moment noch ein „Sterben auf Raten“.

Das hier ist meine Meinung!!!!!!  
( bzgl. Angeln und Deutschland....... ich fahre durch Deutschland um zum Angeln kommen, Dk oder Norge!)


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch die Kachel?


Was ist das ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Nobbi, las mich nicht dumm sterben...


Das war einmal auf der MS HAI

wer den größten Dorsch gefangen hat-------------bekam noch eine Fliese 20x20 mit Gravur.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das war einmal auf der MS HAI
> 
> wer den größten Dorsch gefangen hat-------------bekam noch eine Fliese 20x20 mit Gravur.


Und wie viele hast du ?.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und wie viele hast du ?.


0
)


----------



## zotel (15. Dezember 2018)

baltic-hf schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben Angler,
> ich kann euch nicht verstehen, sind 4 oder 5 Dorsche nicht genug? Ich denke das Angeln ist ein Hobby und nicht Fische fangen ohne Ende. Wenn ihr mal keinen Fisch fangt ist es nicht schlimm, ich meine das Angeln selbst sollte Spaß machen mit Fisch und ohne.
> Gruß Hartmut


Moin
Wenn Angler mehre 100 Euro(Anreise ,Übernachten ,Ausfahrt) für eine Tour ausgeben ,wollen die auch Fische fangen. Wenn dann der Kapitän nach dem die hälfte der Gäste einen Fisch gefangen hat,den Platz wechselt,und dann noch solche Kommentare von Dir warum sollte da noch einer fahren?

Petri  Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Dezember 2018)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *AW: Kuttersterben an der Ostsee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


von unserem verein fährt auch keiner mehr hoch nach heiligenhafen oder fehmarn.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2018)

esox02 schrieb:


> von unserem verein fährt auch keiner mehr hoch nach heiligenhafen oder fehmarn.


Und, habt ihr das Hochseeangeln aufgegeben? Wo geht ihr jetzt auf Dorsch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Dezember 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und, habt ihr das Hochseeangeln aufgegeben? Wo geht ihr jetzt auf Dorsch?


ich fahre jetzt nach rügen und habe mit diversen mc pommler gesprochen das es für sie kein fanglimit gibt....is wie zu schnelles autofahren….und kleine maßige fische werden im wasser abgehakt so das sie nur große mitnehmen ...Kontrollen gabs nur auf dem wasser nach papiere und nicht nach fisch.andere haben gesagt der weg zum ufer ist so kurz.....nachdem der vermieter die preise für seine hütte nächstes jahr um 600 € für 14 tage erhöht hat fahren wir nach LL da haben wir für weniger ne hütte bekommen 80 m vom wasser weg und das passt und da wir 2 große Familien sind dürfen wir genügend fisch fangen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (30. Oktober 2020)

Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör  - Jetzt in Fehmarn finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Gerade entdeckt, wieder einer weniger  
MS Kehrheim, Fehmarn


----------



## Möwe01 (30. Oktober 2020)

Schade!   Hm- komischer Preis


----------



## hans albers (30. Oktober 2020)

Möwe01 schrieb:


> Schade!   Hm- komischer Preis




yap, das dachte ich auch....


----------



## yukonjack (30. Oktober 2020)

dito.


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
das ist schon schade. Der Kaufpreis ist schon gering. Man sollte nur die Folgekosten nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## yukonjack (30. Oktober 2020)

Aber ob E-bay Kleinanzeigen der richtige Marktplatz dafür ist ?


----------



## geomas (30. Oktober 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Aber ob E-bay Kleinanzeigen der richtige Marktplatz dafür ist ?



Einen Versuch ists wert - kostet ja nichts außer 5 Minuten Zeit (ich gehe davon aus, daß eine Anzeige auch anderswo drin ist).


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Mai 2021)

Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör  - Jetzt in Lübeck finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Ne Spätfolge...


----------



## Doc Dietmar (3. Mai 2021)

aua aua das kann mann doch nicht fotografieren


----------



## Skott (3. Mai 2021)

Wie kann man solche Verkaufsfotos einstellen...???


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Wie kann man solche Verkaufsfotos einstellen...???


Musste wahrscheinlich sehr schnell gehen,bevor der "Pott" ziemlich flott
abgesoffen ist und jetzt, als künstliches Riff,.............auf dem Grund liegt.


----------



## yukonjack (3. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Wie kann man solche Verkaufsfotos einstellen...???


Die wollen den Preis drücken.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Mai 2021)

Hi, die Substanz wird noch gehen, aber die Reperatur wird nicht billig. Der Anschaffungspreis von so einem Kutter geht ja. Die Folgekosten sind dagegen schon etwas heftiger


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Mai 2021)

Das wird ca. der Schrottpreis sein, ca100000kg x 0,12 Euro


----------



## Stippi68 (4. Mai 2021)

Was haben wir früher für schöne Angeltouren auf der Ostpreussen gemacht. Die Bilder tun echt weh!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. Mai 2021)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Was haben wir früher für schöne Angeltouren auf der Ostpreussen gemacht. Die Bilder tun echt weh!



Mit der Ostpreussen I (damals noch blau) habe ich Ende der 90er eine meine ersten Ostseetouren gemacht. Echt bitter, wie das Kuttersterben voranschreitet.
Bleibt zu hoffe, dass die letzten Dampfer durch diese Phase kommen und es zukünft die Möglichkeit einer Hochseeangeltour auf die Ostsee noch gibt.

Habt Ihr einen Überblick, welche Kutter noch "aktiv" sind?


----------



## ragbar (4. Mai 2021)

Edit, nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (Gestern um 21:04)

MS Tanja, Heiligenhafen, €67.000,- VB  








						Hochseeangelkutter zu verkaufen
					

Kutter, Eiche auf Eiche, Baujahr 1951 Ripntz-Damgarten,ex DDR Fischkutter. Umgebaut 1973 zum...,Hochseeangelkutter zu verkaufen in Schleswig-Holstein - Heiligenhafen




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------

